# Why do you take your dog to the groomers?



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Not quite sure how to word this one...

I’ve always thought of groomers as only for dogs who need hair cuts. Breeds that don’t need their hair cut don’t go to the groomers. At least that’s how it works out in my mind. 

Obviously that’s not how it works in real life though. 

So... If your dog is a breed that doesn’t need a hair cut, why do you go to the groomers? And how often do you go?

Just curious really


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Not quite sure how to word this one...
> 
> I've always thought of groomers as only for dogs who need hair cuts. Breeds that don't need their hair cut don't go to the groomers. At least that's how it works out in my mind.
> 
> ...


I do not go to the groomers, they can do nothing that I cannot do myself, so for me it would be a waste of money.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

His hair doesn't need cut, but it does need stripped 

In all seriousness, I could save a small fortune stripping his coat myself and all the Parson people I know keep telling me to do it myself because -and I quote- "it's easy"! 

I just can't do it. I can't get the hang of it. 

If I had a breed with a low-maintenance coat, which my next will have, I wouldn't take it to a groomer. That is, unless it's a heavily shedding breed. Those deshedding dryer session thingies look fab!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

smokeybear said:


> I do not go to the groomers, they can do nothing that I cannot do myself, so for me it would be a waste of money.


Yeah, mine don't go either. We do everything ourselves. Right now we have slick coated dogs who don't even get brushed, a vigorous toweling off is all they need. But even when I had dogs who needed brushing I did it myself. In a pinch I can shave a dog, it won't be pretty, but it will get done. 
Ears, nails, we do at home. What else is there? No, I have no clue how to properly strip a coat, so I can see booking someone who knows what they're doing for that, but other than that sort of specialist thing, I have no use for a groomer, so curious as to what others use them for.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> His hair doesn't need cut, but it does need stripped
> 
> In all seriousness, I could save a small fortune stripping his coat myself and all the Parson people I know keep telling me to do it myself because -and I quote- "it's easy"!
> 
> ...


LOL a friend of mine shows parson's and says the same thing - how easy it is to strip a coat. It sure doesn't look easy!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL a friend of mine shows parson's and says the same thing - how easy it is to strip a coat. It sure doesn't look easy!


I'm seriously beginning to believe I'm the only one on this planet who can't do it! 
I tried. Skip stood like a champ for 30 minutes and afterwards, he had a little stripped patch on the back of his head, about the size of a fingernail. He got fed up after that and so did I :Hilarious

I bought all the right tools, a breeder filmed a tutorial video especially for me, numerous people have talked me through it and still, I'm useless!

I'm no groomer, that's for sure!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

When I had Jasper who was a very hairy beast...a jrt cross but no idea of the cross and probably would come with a lovely designer name I did used to clip him myself...i had more time and space and didn't feel lazy then!

Now with Stan a Yorkie..less time, no tools which yes would work out cheaper in the long run and to be honest more lazy...i prefer a groomer to do him for ease!

The other dogs, even with a long coat chi that may look lovely after a groom with a lovely a blow dry, I wouldn't even consider paying a groomer just to spruce her up. After a run round a few fields she would look no different in a couple of hours anyway!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm seriously beginning to believe I'm the only one on this planet who can't do it!
> I tried. Skip stood like a champ for 30 minutes and afterwards, he had a little stripped patch on the back of his head, about the size of a fingernail. He got fed up after that and so did I :Hilarious
> 
> I bought all the right tools, a breeder filmed a tutorial video especially for me, numerous people have talked me through it and still, I'm useless!
> ...


Console yourself, I haven't a clue either! To be truthful though I didn't even try because having a trapped nerve in my neck I knew I'd end up in agony with all that "plucking". I used to love embroidery and knitting but had to give up due to both activities making my hands so painful.

Gwylim is groomed by his breeder's wife who is a professional groomer and only charges £11 so not expensive and because her young daughter loves Georgina, she goes too and occasionally is given a bath and good brush down which doesn't exactly please Madam as you can see!









And this was the amount of fur that came off!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Only take Jack for his nails. He has black nails with very low quicks and I worry I might nip them.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I am lucky that i am married to an (ex) groomer so all our dogs get regular treatments without having to leave the house anyway. I tend to do the Labs as they are low maintenance anyway ....just removing undercoat etc but a well-gromed (trimmed) Cavvie is something to behold. I couldn't do it. I'm a dab hand with the sissors, happy with the blaster and can even use a clippers so I can certainly do 'maintenance' but in comparason to a professional ...nah, I leave that to my wife. You can give her a scruff and she'll hand you back a prince 

I especially used to love to watch her transform Cocker spaniels ...the coat was velvet to touch and I have seen owners melt when they saw their dog. And I am not talking show cut ...just pet. And that shape should stay whether your dog is running through hedges or jumping in puddles.

I encourage people to go to a professional for training and behaviour, for the average owner I would encourage the same for grooming to be honest. Most of us on here (as we say many times) are not your average dog owner. Many dogs owners only brush the top coat through, never face the tangles and really don't know an awful lot about skin conditions and the importance of trimming between the pads etc. 

But as I said ...I am lucky I have a groomer at home 

J


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't. I can do everything he needs myself. The only thing I hate doing is clipping his nails which is work in progress as he has dark nails and it not overly keen on having his feet handled. That said, he is happier for me to handle him than anyone else so I have to suck it up...
When I was growing up we had 3 Border terriers and my mum always used to strip their coats herself. My parents bought another BT a couple of years ago and they do take him to a groomers to be stripped as her hands can't cope with it any more.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

If mine didn't need clipping they wouldn't go, as I do everything else myself but trying to clip them myself is a nightmare!! I've done it before and I hate it, they always look terrible, it takes ages and it hurts my back, so I'd rather a professional do it.

The real trouble then is actually finding a decent groomer . I don't want to take them to a salon, I'd prefer someone who works from their own home and only has one dog there at a time. But the last two groomers I've tried with that setup haven't done the best job.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I am lucky that i am married to an (ex) groomer so all our dogs get regular treatments without having to leave the house anyway. I tend to do the Labs as they are low maintenance anyway ....just removing undercoat etc but a well-gromed (trimmed) Cavvie is something to behold. I couldn't do it. I'm a dab hand with the sissors, happy with the blaster and can even use a clippers so I can certainly do 'maintenance' but in comparason to a professional ...nah, I leave that to my wife. You can give her a scruff and she'll hand you back a prince
> 
> I especially used to love to watch her transform Cocker spaniels ...the coat was velvet to touch and I have seen owners melt when they saw their dog. And I am not talking show cut ...just pet. And that shape should stay whether your dog is running through hedges or jumping in puddles.
> 
> ...


I think that's too... I have seen a groomer work and its definitely a skill.. So Stan gets the proper treatment as he needs it, and he is my little prince! After all I go to the hairdressers...because I wouldn't trust my OH or my sons to cut my hair! They may do a mediocre job, which I did on Jasper but with all the other restraints I am happy to pay for the skill someone has!

If my groomer I was not satisfied with, and kept facing an on going battle of finding a groomer who to me listened to what I wanted and did that, then I may have bit the bullet and started grooming myself...well I couldn't have done much worse!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Tilly goes when needed with is usually every 3 months. As a non shedding breed she needs clipping, something I don't have the skills or equipment to do myself. She also does all the nails etc, which I absolutely hate doing - for some reason she tolerates the groomer doing it but if I do it, it's a battle.

Bo's been a couple of times for hand stripping. I can do this myself and have done but it always looks crap.

Juno I don't think will need to go.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont but like you I have a dog who needs minimal if anything done to his coat. I do have a brush for him, and brush him on occasion, but only because he really likes it. Baths are done with a hose and bucket and only in the summer - usually when he is having an allergy flare up (I am not wrangling 29kg of clean water hating dog into my bath- I literally do not have enough hands for that), and apart from that if hes muddy etc - rubbed over with a microfibre towel - job done.
Taking Dex to a groomers would also be a nightmare due to his inability to be around dogs unknown to him.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I groom Bonnie myself - I won a voucher for a free groom session once, but gave it away, as she is so nervous, I don't want anyone else handling her. I have to trim the feathering on her back legs and her tail as it is soooooo long that it drags in the mud, and it does look a bit uneven, but neither of us mind & it's a small price to pay for not having to go to the groomers!

I know a couple of older people who take their dogs in because they can't physically manage the grooming process any more. And a couple of people who are 'too busy' to do it themselves.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention that even if I could hand strip Gwylim myself, I'd still take him and Georgina to the groomer as it's a good way of getting them used to being handled by people other than me, and in Gwylim's case a chance to reconnect with his extended Schnauzer family. 

It also allows Georgina the opportunity to spend time in the company of an 8 year old child in a supervised setting, an experience she'd rarely have unless she went to the groomer. 

For them it's a positive experience and they both enjoy their 6/8 weekly outings to the groomer, and seem to regard Gwylim's breeder, his wife and daughter as their second family which can't be bad!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I used to take Rupert once a month because his coat was awful, trapped all the dirt and he smelled terrible and left that awful greasy film on your hands if left any longer between baths. Parents didn't want him bathed in their bath due to already crap drainage so he went to the groomers for it. Once I moved out I did it myself in our bath. Spen's never been.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

When my sister, who is a dog gromer, started her new business I took my longhaired GSD a couple of times for a bath, de-she and blow dry to give support to her new business. She looked amazing - far, FAR better job than I could do through lack of the right equipment, skill and patience. I also took one of my rough-coated border collies once, I bought him from a farmer and he'd been an outside dog and he was coming to live in my rented house, so my sister got rid of all the sheep muck, matts and smell. He looked fab too. If my sister wasn't a groomer I am sure I would have never set foot in a grooming palour as my dogs don't really need it.

I think many of her clients are older folk who struggle to keep on top of a coat themselves, or people whose dogs have specialist coats that need hand stripping. There are also others who just prefer to pay a groomer rather than doing the job themselves.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I know someone with an Akita and a pug (so no clipping or stripping) who uses a groomer, well actually she does the Akita herself but at the groomers, lol...for her it's just worth not having the hassle of having to wash them indoors when it's cold or clearing up the fur from all the washing and brushing.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We Groom ours regularly at home, but despite my best efforts and OH's (his back/knee/artificial leg all hamper him a bit) their undercoat does build up somewhat. 

Ours go to a professional groomers approximately twice a year for a bath and blast to rid them of undercoat. we COULD do it at home but it's back-breaking work at several hours per dog and with 4 giants and all the mess that would be created; I'd rather pay someone occasionally to do a thorough deepclean then we'll do the top-ups at home in between.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a mobile dog groomer that comes to my house probably only 3 times a year to do Roxy. I do groom them all regularly but as she's a longcoated GSD she does benefit from a professional doing her (she looks fab afterwards) & as I have back problems I can't seem to spend to long doing this sort of thing


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think Muttly needs a groomer, I brush him every day after his walk, which is just part of a daily check I like to do as he sometimes picks up fleas from the long grass. I give him an all over brush and tick and flea check. 
I clean his ears and eyes myself and now I do his nails too. He's a very good customer, he lies down now when I brush him and then rolls on his back, then over to the other side 

If he was a long haired Chi or something (which I would love tbh), it would just be terrible to go to the groomer, then go for a walk and get filthy lol. Muttly likes mud and wading through manky water, but he is kinda self cleaning, always clean when we get home


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tyton said:


> We Groom ours regularly at home, but despite my best efforts and OH's (his back/knee/artificial leg all hamper him a bit) their undercoat does build up somewhat.
> 
> Ours go to a professional groomers approximately twice a year for a bath and blast to rid them of undercoat. we COULD do it at home but it's back-breaking work at several hours per dog and with 4 giants and all the mess that would be created; I'd rather pay someone occasionally to do a thorough deepclean then we'll do the top-ups at home in between.


I did think of yours and wonder how and if you do groom them yourself. That's back breaking work!!!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I encourage people to go to a professional for training and behaviour, for the average owner I would encourage the same for grooming to be honest. Most of us on here (as we say many times) are not your average dog owner. Many dogs owners only brush the top coat through, never face the tangles and really don't know an awful lot about skin conditions and the importance of trimming between the pads etc.
> 
> But as I said ...I am lucky I have a groomer at home
> 
> J


I agree. Going back to our many conversations about people who get Doodles etc. as they think they don't need to brush them, and then seeing photos of the results when they pretty much have to be sheared; it would be so helpful for everyone to go along to a quick "this is how to care for your dog" course.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't take mine to the groomers. They're both short coated and I could quite easily bath and brush them at home and do their nails etc.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector has been once, because I wanted his front legs stripped/thinned out, but they clippered them  so completely missed the point, but otherwise I leave them au natural as I like them looking like scruff bags, I do trim their feet as they get crazy out of control, but I bath, brush and clip their claws at home.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mine don't go to the groomers as I can do it myself. That's not to say that I don't dream of taking them when they're blowing their coats, but I just can't justify the cost


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am surprised that anyone takes dogs that just need a brushing to the groomers. Surely it is a daily job that you do yourself. When I had long haired dogs it was just part of the daily routine, right down through the undercoat every time.

I did use a groomer for a couple of years and quite enjoyed a break from clipping (or rather my back did) but I had a disagreement with the groomer (over something else) and really do not feel comfortable using her any more so have done them myself for the last 3 years. (and the 12 years before I ever used the groomer!). I am not very artistic so they look a bit basic but my standard poodle won a couple of best in shows at companion shows so I cant be too bad.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Generally I would say I don't take my dogs to the groomers, but Isla's going to one soon. 
I've always groomed my Goldens coats and trimmed them back a bit, just hacking really as I have no idea what I'm doing. One of my last ones, Tora, used to go once a year. The problem withe neutered Goldens is that sometimes their coats become woolly and difficult to manage. She also grew an enormous undercoat each year which would just erupt in the spring, so every March she would get a good wash and groom. Conversely I could manage Jodi's coat myself as it wasn't so heavy.
Isla's coat isn't too bad either, but I would like it thinned out for the summer as she is a dog that feels the heat, so I want her neck and chest thinned and trimmed properly which should help. Also she's objecting to me cutting her nails and although I've managed to acclimatise her to me holding a paw and stroking her nails, it's going to take a while before she will let me cut them and they are now long and, like others, hers nails are black and I worry I will cut the quick.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I did think of yours and wonder how and if you do groom them yourself. That's back breaking work!!!


We do them a once over a couple of times a week, but as @Jamesgoeswalkies said, so often it's hard to ensure you are right down to undercoat, checking skin etc. between the four of them that's an awful lot of fluff to go through in detail, so I'm sure the topcoat is done fine, the big tangles/knots are dealt with, but we don't strip out the undercoat to the same extent as a professional groom - hence it building up and needing a good going over every so often. OH can only manage 15-20 min of bending over the dogs in any one session and I just don't have time to do them all to the detail/as often as I'd like.

We manage nails - mostly by pavement walking etc, but Beau's rear dewclaws are awful - curve right round in a perfect circle if you let them,so trim as necessary. Also regularly trim the feet between the pads and keep the 'toe fluff' under some control

I can easily get a carrier bag of fluff out of each dog weekly (we keep our local dog-tracking group well supplied with 'material' for training the dogs in searching  , they especially like to have different dogs from the same household to make it harder) so it's little wonder Beau was 3 bin sacks full last month when he had his last 'proper' groom!

We certainly couldn't manage to lift them into the bath - let alone the fact it's upstairs. but I am nagging OH to convert the downstairs shower room/WC into a wet room so I can use it for the dogs


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Tyton said:


> We do them a once over a couple of times a week, but as @Jamesgoeswalkies said, so often it's hard to ensure you are right down to undercoat, checking skin etc. between the four of them that's an awful lot of fluff to go through in detail, so I'm sure the topcoat is done fine, the big tangles/knots are dealt with, but we don't strip out the undercoat to the same extent as a professional groom - hence it building up and needing a good going over every so often. OH can only manage 15-20 min of bending over the dogs in any one session and I just don't have time to do them all to the detail/as often as I'd like.
> 
> We manage nails - mostly by pavement walking etc, but Beau's rear dewclaws are awful - curve right round in a perfect circle if you let them,so trim as necessary. Also regularly trim the feet between the pads and keep the 'toe fluff' under some control
> 
> ...


That's a great idea!

I've never really thought of the toe fluff. Is it important to trim it?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't. I handstrip Izzy myself and Jasper only needs a good brush with a rubber brush to get his undercoat out which he blows twice a year. I really enjoy grooming them myself. Izzy is a pampered pooch and absolutely loves being groomed. As soon as she sees a brush she'll come running and sit on my knee ready. 

The nails are the thing I hate doing but I can't see them trusting a groomer to do it rather than me so I just take a tiny bit off at a time to avoid hitting the wick.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Muttly said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> I've never really thought of the toe fluff. Is it important to trim it?


Underneath pads is important due to slippage (particularly on lino - our kitchen, or wooden floors - training halls)
toe fluff is probably not important, but our lads can grow it to about 2 inches long so it looks a bit odd. especially with Beau's black foot as his toe fur is jet black and the between toe fluff is brown/white

not the best of pictures, but this was just pre-groom last month and you can see his toes are particularly scruffy with fluff sprouting from his toes


This is him a few days later after his groom/trim and you can see how much neater his feet are (still incredibly fluffy/big coat elsewhere though!)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Massive difference @Tyton yes!
Hmm, Muttly does slip a bit on our lino and wooden floor in the hallway. I'll have to find a toe fluff pic, it's not that long though.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Only one of mine needs to be clipped. Roxy grows the long Lhasa Apso coat with the texture of a pug so if she's not clipped regularly she looks like a mountain dog  The other two don't need coat care but I do take them sometimes to get some help with nails. I'm not very good at it and get a bit anxious about quicking them. I try and file them myself at home, but take them to the groomer if I feel like they need a bit more off them which I'm not confident to do. I wouldn't take them to be washed or brushed though, I'm happy to do that at home.


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't take them - I do ear and foot trimming, nails and ear cleaning myself.

Casper doesn't need clipping as he has a lovely coat by Poppy has an awful fluffy/frizzy spayed bitch coat so I clip her myself a couple of times a year  It's not perfect but she doesn't mind lol.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Even when I had my GSD I have never taken any of my dogs to a groomer...being a horsey gal I don't find much difference in grooming, so even clipping would be done by me (although I'm not a fan of coats that need clipping so doubt I will have a need).

I don't judge others for using a groomer (at least they care enough lol), but I doubt I will ever need to hire the services of one


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never yet taken a dog to a groomer, other than once to have a split nail trimmed back. The groomer cost £2, the vet would have charged about £30 for the appointment.
However, I'm considering taking Ziggy to have her nails done. Pavement walking used to keep them down, but she's old now and doing enough pavement walking to keep the nails short enough isn't great for her arthritis.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Golden retriever toe fluff is like a sponge and absorbs gallons of water then waits until it gets indoors then releases itself all over the floors, hence the need to keep Isla's toe fluff under some sort of control before we drown. You think I exaggerate? Not one bit.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Golden retriever toe fluff is like a sponge and absorbs gallons of water then waits until it gets indoors then releases itself all over the floors, hence the need to keep Isla's toe fluff under some sort of control before we drown. You think I exaggerate? Not one bit.


But it does help mop up the dribbles/lakes on the floor near the water bowls so we don't slip so much


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I sometimes take mine when they are in the middle of a god awful blow out , I do have a blaster at home however I have nowhere really to secure the dogs while I do it outside and living in England the weather is often... crap! 

I do it to limit the amount of hair falling off inside my house to give my poor little vacuum a break. Although they may visit the groomers 2/3 times a year, only one of those visits will result in a bath ( if that) 

I groom / clip Taz 100% at home now, he is small enough to fit in the sink and I can blast his coat dry indoors without the risk of my house turning into a tundra of dog fur.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I only take one of mine to a groomers. She is a long haired dog but does not require clipping. 

The groomer does a better job than I ever would, and like most "services", it's does as a convienence more than anything else. 

She goes every 8 weeks for a groom. For my other dog, a dip in the lake or stream is good enough


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

I've never considered a groomer for mine, he has short wiry hair, I do try brushing, after the third brush I've bought I've found one he's happy with! I have thought I may need to trim his beard/eyebrows in case he can't see! And nail clipping is included in my pet plan, don't fancy doing it right now, but after watching the vets do it I may have a bash. And I shower him at home after a muddy outing, but find I have to get in the bath with him


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive never considered taking my lot to a groomer. They arent high maintenance with their coats so I just chop bits off at home if needed (sometimes I give Adam neat feet rather then his usual floofy, curly 'slippers'!). I do take Heidi to the vets to get her nails cut though....frankly its not worth the drama of trying to do it myself.
TBH I even cut my own hair so no way are the dogs getting special treatment!LOL


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a rescue beagle with a skin complaint which requires treating with a special shampoo. It takes a considerable time to bath her in the family bath. It is very uncomfortable for me leaning over the bath and if a customer calls or I am disturbed for some other reason the poor dog is tied up in the bath while I deal with the intrusion. It's a darn sight easier to send her to the groomers. She doesn't mind going and is anxious to get in the van afterwards as she knows there is a treat waiting for her.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Technically I'm sure Missy's coat was probably the type to need stripping but she's never seen a groomer and is to old to bother with now. Can't imagine me taking the boys for anything, especially as the things that could be done ( baths/trimming etc ) I can do here at home for free


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

A lot of people doing nail trims at the groomers, how often do you have the nails done?

I do nails on my two about once a week, sometimes more often. If I let it go any longer, they start struggling on the laminate floors. Breez not so bad, but Bates' nails grow like weeds. If I let him go 3 weeks his nails are way overgrown to the point that it affects his gait. He runs on concrete with me or OH nearly every day, but it does nothing, his nails are solid black and hard as granite. 

I can't imagine having to take them to the groomer's or vets once a week!

What about ears, same thing, we clean out ears fairly often, definitely check once a day (a flip a day keeps the yeasties away)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I only check Muttly's ears properly every month maybe  But his ears stick up, so I can see them all the time anyways. Mum and Dad say they have to check and clean their Retriever ones regularly because they are floppy and in the water a lot.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ouesi said:


> A lot of people doing nail trims at the groomers, how often do you have the nails done?
> 
> I do nails on my two about once a week, sometimes more often. If I let it go any longer, they start struggling on the laminate floors. Breez not so bad, but Bates' nails grow like weeds. If I let him go 3 weeks his nails are way overgrown to the point that it affects his gait. He runs on concrete with me or OH nearly every day, but it does nothing, his nails are solid black and hard as granite.
> 
> ...


Nails I do once a week here, I got my groomer to teach me how to do those myself. I am a tad obsessed with ears ( I blame owning a spaniel ) and I check my lots daily , I even give them a sniff! I'm an odd person :Hilarious


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ouesi said:


> A lot of people doing nail trims at the groomers, how often do you have the nails done?
> 
> I do nails on my two about once a week, sometimes more often. If I let it go any longer, they start struggling on the laminate floors. Breez not so bad, but Bates' nails grow like weeds. If I let him go 3 weeks his nails are way overgrown to the point that it affects his gait. He runs on concrete with me or OH nearly every day, but it does nothing, his nails are solid black and hard as granite.
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought .. if people say take their pets to the groomers every 6 weeks.. do the nails only get done every 6 weeks?

I also do mine at least once a week.. but sometimes more often.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> Thats what I thought .. *if people say take their pets to the groomers every 6 weeks.. do the nails only get done every 6 weeks?*
> 
> I also do mine at least once a week.. but sometimes more often.


I obsess about nails so the through of only getting nails done every 6 weeks makes me twitch just a little


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Gwylim has his nails trimmed each time he goes to the groomers which is every 6 to 8 weeks. His groomer checks his ears as well, because the hair in them needs trimming and I check them once a week.

Georgina very rarely needs her nails trimming because for some reason they never grow too long, so with her it can be every 3 or 4 months. Her ears are a different matter because being a Pei they're like tiny ivy leaves stuck onto her head and need checking several times a week and cleaned if necessary.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

I take Willow because if I tried to give her a Westie cut there would be a bowl, garden shears and emergency vet visit involved. I'm completely ham-fisted and would just rather leave it to someone who knows what they're doing.

Past dogs were short coated and didn't need to go to the groomers. Just very very occasional baths if they rolled in something rotten.

Although I did use a groomer for a spell for our black lab. She had skin problems and was prescribed a medicated shampoo fortnightly. A girl living a few doors away had a grooming salon out her back so it was handy to drop Jude off there for a bath (nothing else) rather than try and lug her in and out of the bath and then clean black hair off all my lovely white tiles. 

She gave me a discount as it was so frequent but only a bath. Mind you, since I changed career I probably couldn't afford to be so frivolous and lazy now and would just have to do it myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim has his nails trimmed each time he goes to the groomers which is every 6 to 8 weeks.


Yup, that makes my eye twitch....


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> A lot of people doing nail trims at the groomers, how often do you have the nails done?
> 
> I do nails on my two about once a week, sometimes more often. If I let it go any longer, they start struggling on the laminate floors. Breez not so bad, but Bates' nails grow like weeds. If I let him go 3 weeks his nails are way overgrown to the point that it affects his gait. He runs on concrete with me or OH nearly every day, but it does nothing, his nails are solid black and hard as granite.
> 
> ...


The one that goes to the groomer, her nails are done then so every 8 weeks. the one that doesn't go to the groomers, the nails don't particularly grow at any fast rate but the odd pavement walk keeps them trimmed.

As for ears, both of mine like there ears being rubbed, etc but I guess I give them a check every week or so unless they paying attention to the ear like scratching or shaking there head.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

stuaz said:


> he nails are done then so every 8 weeks.


Yep... Still twitching 
I'm going to have to unsubscribe to this thread LOL!

This side nail bugs me:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yep... Still twitching
> I'm going to have to unsubscribe to this thread LOL!
> 
> This side nail bugs me:


That side nail bugs me too


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Hanwombat said:


> That side nail bugs me too


I have it sorted now, I'll post a picture tonight  Wouldn't want you to lose the sleep I did over it


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Thats what I thought .. if people say take their pets to the groomers every 6 weeks.. do the nails only get done every 6 weeks?
> 
> I also do mine at least once a week.. but sometimes more often.


Blimey, I have never trimmed nails unless they need it. Toffee's are dremelled every few weeks as road work does not wear them at all if I think of it but she is the only dog I have ever owned that has needed them done more than a handful of times in their life. Why would you need to do them so often, they need their nails a reasonable length to grip with. Ouesi, Candy's nails are about the length of the dog in the photo and both I and my vet think that is wrong. She lost them all about 5 years ago and had never grown them back properly.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I have that problem with my girls @ouesi I call it their hag nail! I'm guessing it's due to the way they walk or the way the nail on the outside toe is formed? I use nail clippers rather than a dremel however I am looking at investing in one


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

My girls get clean in the sea or rivers, then get groomed rolling in grass


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

We only do nails when needed here ...general road/track work tends to keep most of them pared back and my wife will then actually cut every few weeks depending on the dogs needs. Oldest dog needs cutting most now as hers tend to grow faster and she is probably road walked less. Dew claws checked regularly.

J


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> We only do nails when needed here ...general road/track work tends to keep most of them pared back and my wife will then actually cut every few weeks depending on the dogs needs. Oldest dog needs cutting most now as hers tend to grow faster and she is probably road walked less. Dew claws checked regularly.
> 
> J


Where I live apart from the main road leading in and out of the village, all the walking my dogs do are on gravelled roads or cart tracks which helps to keep their nails short. As we have no pavements in the village the only time they walk on one is when we go into the city and even so they're not the smooth pavements dogs in the UK are used to. If I want to walk them on a flat smooth surface I have to walk them in a supermarket car park! My Schnauzer has no dew claws as they were removed soon after birth so I only have to check my Pei's.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't use a groomer if I had a short haired dog, I don't know anyone in real life that does

I clean my lots ears, trim their nails and fur between their toes as needed.

I do use the groomer occasionally to sort out their coats - but I mainly keep them tidy myself and only go to the groomers 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

Some people do bring dogs just to be bathed and tidied up, either because they can't manage or plain don't want to do them themselves. I also get ones that the owner say 'will sit there and let you get on with it' but turn out to be uncontrollable or virtually impossible to get near and it's obvious why the owner didn't want to attempt it. One person bought a short haired collie type to be 'made to smell nice and fluffed up' as the dog was going to be her best man! there's all sorts of reasons people bring them. I don't do hand stripping, I used to but nobody wants to pay for the time it takes so it's not worth it. As for my dog, I groom her myself obviously, she gets hoiked onto the table after someone else has left and depending on what's needed she gets brushed, combed, blasted, feet tidied, nails clipped, teeth scaled & polished and is my personal tester for any new stuff I've bought. She loves being pampered so makes an excellent willing model.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Yep... Still twitching
> I'm going to have to unsubscribe to this thread LOL!
> 
> This side nail bugs me:


I might post a pic of her foot to see what you think  but your looks okay to me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Blitz said:


> Blimey, I have never trimmed nails unless they need it. Toffee's are dremelled every few weeks as road work does not wear them at all if I think of it but she is the only dog I have ever owned that has needed them done more than a handful of times in their life. Why would you need to do them so often, they need their nails a reasonable length to grip with. Ouesi, Candy's nails are about the length of the dog in the photo and both I and my vet think that is wrong. She lost them all about 5 years ago and had never grown them back properly.


Breez has tight cat feet and her nails sort of retract in to her foot when she stands on her foot straight, those two front nails are a little longer than they look. But yes, IMO that's a good length for her feet. The number of splayed footed Danes I see with overlong nails makes me want to cry. This is what a healthy cat food it supposed to look like, if I let her nails get too long her toes would splay out and it would affect everything about her gait and how her joints align.



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have that problem with my girls @ouesi I call it their hag nail! I'm guessing it's due to the way they walk or the way the nail on the outside toe is formed? I use nail clippers rather than a dremel however I am looking at investing in one


 Yes, that side toe on cat footed dogs isn't a weight bearing toe so it doesn't wear down as easily. But side toes are just problematic anyway


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

This is why I keep nails short - this is what happens to all the toe joints with long nails, they push everything in the toes back and straighten out all those joints that are supposed to be bent. That in turn transfers to how the dog stands, moves, and in turn affects all the other joints.

One vet said it's like having to wear high heels all the time.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

For the most part, I bathe and do my own dogs nails-I work at a pet store with a self wash so often do them there including using the blaster.

Brody on the other hand goes to the groomer 2-3x a year, The main reason is when his ears get long, they get more crap in them so it's easier to maintain when they are shorter and the same with his tail. Another reason is in the winter it snows a lot here and Brody's feet end up in giant blocks of snow and ice but if I have his feet trimmed then it's much easier to put wax on and keep them snow free. 

Occasionally i've done it myself but it's a bit of a botch job and my groomer is amazing as well as inexpensive.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I admit Im really bad at getting Heidi's nails done on time. Poor girl is sometimes walking around on stilts by the time she gets them chopped!
Having said that though the vets never cuts them as short as some of the nails I see here....she still sounds like she is tap dancing on the laminate flooring straight after they are done!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

We don't go to groomers and rarely do nails either, clip back a dew claw every now and then but rarely do their nails....


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

My mum is an ex groomer and has told me that there is nothing she can do for Chevy that I can't do myself at home. She goes to hydro once a week anyway so gets showered off and dried with the blaster after. I run a zoom groom over her when I think of it or if she is shedding ( she has hardly any hair to start with though!). Nails I look after myself, anal glands get done by the vet if needed as we had a few problems with them in the past so I like a proper check of what comes out. Ears I sniff regularly and have a peer down but am under strict instructions not to put anything down them as they are doing a great job of staying perfect all by themselves and we don't want to mess with it.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I really do not do as much as I should for the girls
I try to clip their nails weekly, but it can take a number of attempts to get the younger one done as she hides under the sofa. 

I am going to try a dremel when I have the cash available to buy one...and safety glasses

I would love to brush them through daily, my friend brushes her dogs every day before their walk and I often am stood outside hers waiting thinking I should have done mine. I doubt I manage to get around to it much more than weekly. but being working lines dogs they are low care coats, not these thick coats show lines seem to have. I often think Ill just brush them through before doing the major hoover (rather than the pretty much daily touch up hoovering) to help limit the instant refurring of the carpet

They are in a river or the sea at least every few days, but I do wash them with shampoo under the shower maybe every 2 months. They seem to pick up a sheeps poo type smell that, once it appears, has to be washed away as it is never removed by their swims.

I trim the older ones paw fur every few months, it grows really long and looks messy, makes her feet lose grip and brings in huge amounts of dirt, and trim her tummy fur and "bloomers" behind her legs to a few inches long to keep it above the foliage level and keep her cleaner about twice a year


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

cherokee goes to the groomers to keep her show cut in shape. when i get loose with the scissors i always end up snipping the wrong bits off, lol. good job i enjoy showing for fun because with my grooming skills we'll never do brillantly. at least we get placed though. opie has never needed to go to a groomers, i trim his nails mysen. the only time tricky has been to a groomer in the last two years was this january when she went to college with my friend to be done. i can trim her down and give her pom poms all by my sen


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Phoebe has been to the groomers once for a trim and tidy up. I wouldn't know where to begin and she'd end up bald.
She gets bathed at home at least once a month and I brush her every few days as she gets knots behind her ears and more recently she's been getting them in her armpits too.
She's 12 months old and has only had her dew claws clipped twice and the rest of her nails very slightly trimmed once!
We take her to the vet every few weeks to be weighed and we get her nails and ears checked while we're there. They say her nails are absolutely fine and won't trim them anymore and she's only needed her ears cleaned about 3 times which I think is quite impressive for spaniel ears.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Many dogs owners only brush the top coat through, never face the tangles and really don't know an awful lot about skin conditions and *the importance of trimming between the pads* etc.


The last groomer I took my dogs to didn't trim the fur between their pads & toes at all. We were home by the time I noticed, but I was right to be miffed then!?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Since I had a stroke I find keeping Dillons coat tangle free very hard, so he goes once a month and she just gives him a good brushing out for me.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Ours gets professionaly groomed about once a month. He loves it, especially the hair dryer. He just lies there getting pampered.while we go for a nice pub lunch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Ours gets professionaly groomed about once a month. He loves it, especially the hair dryer. He just lies there getting pampered.while we go for a nice pub lunch.


That's good that your dog likes it. 
Many dogs hate the groomers just like the vets and find it a stressful experience unfortunately.

Mine would not be stressed, but there are way too many other things they'd rather be doing.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

magpie said:


> The last groomer I took my dogs to didn't trim the fur between their pads & toes at all. We were home by the time I noticed, but I was right to be miffed then!?


The hair between the pads of their toes (interdigital hair!) needs trimming (shaving back) because in many breeds it grows as fast as the coat and when a dog walks and plays, this hair tends to mat, which can be extremely uncomfortable for the dog. It also collects bits of dirt and stuff which again is uncomfortable for the dog to walk on ....so yes absolutely, it should be part and parcel of the groomers remit to check the feet. 

J


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The trouble is there are so many groomers around, but it's so difficult to figure out which ones are the good ones who know what they're doing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> The hair between the pads of their toes (interdigital hair!) needs trimming (shaving back) because in many breeds it grows as fast as the coat and when a dog walks and plays, this hair tends to mat, which can be extremely uncomfortable for the dog. It also collects bits of dirt and stuff which again is uncomfortable for the dog to walk on ....so yes absolutely, it should be part and parcel of the groomers remit to check the feet.
> 
> J


I imagine it can also make their feet very slippery!


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

magpie said:


> The trouble is there are so many groomers around, but it's so difficult to figure out which ones are the good ones who know what they're doing!


So true. And some are really good with some breeds but not others. Our local groomer - used by most of my family - has a fantastic reputation so it was a no-brainer that Willow would go to her.

Oh. She can not do Westies. :Bored She tried to do the Westie skirt - right across the front of her chest. It was so badly done it resembled a bowl cut. Done by a blind man with a blunt butter knife.

Such was her popularity she took on too much work and took on apprentices. The place was chaotic and when I picked up Willow (looking like she walked off the set of Dumb and Dumber) she had watery blood coming from one of her eyes where she had apparently been nicked by clippers.

I might have forgiven them if they'd mentioned it - these things happen - but an apprentice handed her over and not one word was said about her eye.

We didn't go back.

Oh and we had another groomer who interpreted 'Westie cut' as 'shave her ass and her face.' She looked a fright after that one.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I imagine it can also make their feet very slippery!


I should think it would. And in the winter the hair can get compacted with icy snow ..I have actually seen this on a dog, too!

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I should think it would. And in the winter the hair can get compacted with icy snow ..I have actually seen this on a dog, too!
> 
> J


Yes, the snow is a major issue and very painful. I do know that having lived in Colorado for many years.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> That's good that your dog likes it.
> Many dogs hate the groomers just like the vets and find it a stressful experience unfortunately.
> 
> Mine would not be stressed, but there are way too many other things they'd rather be doing.


I suppose that we are lucky in that we have a gentle and good natured dog. He was good with the vet to on his recent once a year MOT. The rectal thermometer was tolerated but he behaved. And he got a clean bill of health. The peace of mind was well worth the 42 squid.

We give him the flea treatment (Frontline) once a month and goes on the back of his neck so we arrange for the grooming a few days before we administer that.He is OK with it although maybe not abundantly happy.

He gets Drontal tablets as well with some "special" food. That works. We take his care seriously.

But I agree. There are things they would prefer doing. That's why ours is off the lead - and doing what a dog does. Just being a dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> I suppose that we are lucky in that we have a gentle and good natured dog. He was good with the vet to on his recent once a year MOT. The rectal thermometer was tolerated but he behaved. And he got a clean bill of health. The peace of mind was well worth the 42 squid.
> 
> We give him the flea treatment (Frontline) once a month and goes on the back of his neck so we arrange for the grooming a few days before we administer that.He is OK with it although maybe not abundantly happy.
> 
> ...


Plenty of gentle and good natured dogs find being in a strange place handled by strange people stressful. 
And plenty of ass'ole dogs are fine with being handled by strange people. My own dog can be a total jerk but he's also ridiculously tolerant of handling. Just depends on the dog really.

I don't think taking your dog to the groomers or not indicates how seriously you take your dog's care. And personally I think monthly baths for a breed like a border collie are excessive.

Not sure what being off the lead has to do with anything either....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I also feel monthly baths is a wee bit OTT for a Collie. Bear at four has only had one bath, the rest of the time if he gets muddy I pop him in the utility room and wait for it to dry so I can brush it off. He has a surprisingly easy coat considering the floof 

Lucky goes to the groomers just because she does a far better Westie pet trim then I can .


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I should think it would. And in the winter the hair can get compacted with icy snow ..I have actually seen this on a dog, too!
> 
> J


A couple of years ago we had quite a bit of snow, it was the first 'proper' snow that Benji had ever seen. Took him for a short walk, didn't get far as it was too deep for him, but by the time we got back he had snowballs all over his legs. I thought it would just brush off but it was solid!

We also had a power cut the same day, so didn't even have any hot water to help melt it 



ouesi said:


> And personally I think monthly baths for a breed like a border collie are excessive.


Mine don't even have monthly baths and they are floofy non-shedding types! I was always told that bathing dogs too often was bad for their skin. Even Harley who is allergic to the whole world only has his feet rinsed off after walks.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Popcorn thread again he spoke...

His dog has 'special food' because its from the vets and works...no idea what that actually means but obviously the food we all choose that suits are budget, lifestyle and our dogs cannot be working!

Jeez...


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Popcorn thread again he spoke...
> 
> His dog has 'special food' because its from the vets and works...no idea what that actually means but obviously the food we all choose that suits are budget, lifestyle and our dogs cannot be working!
> 
> Jeez...


I did think that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious .

I thought about mentioning the off lead comment but decided to refrain. This time


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Plenty of gentle and good natured dogs find being in a strange place handled by strange people stressful.
> And plenty of ass'ole dogs are fine with being handled by strange people. My own dog can be a total jerk but he's also ridiculously tolerant of handling. Just depends on the dog really.
> 
> I don't think taking your dog to the groomers or not indicates how seriously you take your dog's care. And personally I think monthly baths for a breed like a border collie are excessive.
> ...


Means he is free to do what dogs like to do.
I don't know why you *continue *to find fault with that 
.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I did think that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious .
> 
> I thought about mentioning the off lead comment but decided to refrain. This time


If the dogs off lead...doing what dogs should do...why isn't the dog scavenging then?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> If the dogs off lead...doing what dogs should do...why isn't the dog scavenging then?


Perhaps because he takes instruction?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Means he is free to do what dogs like to do.
> I don't know why you *continue *to find fault with that
> .


I didn't find fault with your dog being off leash, I just wondered what it had to do with taking a dog to the groomers.

What I found fault with was monthly baths for a breed like a border collie. 
Of course, your dog, your choice. Just throwing it out there that there is no need and it could be detrimental in the long run by drying out his skin and coat and making him more susceptible to skin issues.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I didn't find fault with your dog being off leash, I just wondered what it had to do with taking a dog to the groomers.


It was in response to your comment:

"There are things they would prefer doing. "

My dog gets to do things that he would prefer doing. Things that he couldn't do if he was on the lead.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bosoeker...

If you want to find fault with anyone here, find fault with me.

Your comment came across very patronising. This thread was simply about why do you take your dog to the groomer...

you answered talking about food and offlead and worming including vets visits.

You made it sound like none of us never do such a thing with our dogs, and the touch about 'special' food from the vets absolutely hilarious.

Many of us have spent time researching all aspects of dog care and training and although we may not all do everything the same, feed the same we respect peoples views and do not write comments as best we can that would belittle others.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I have to agree with @lullabydream whether it is your intention or not you can come across as condescending especially with the comment regarding "special food".

If you want my personal opinion I absolutely do not rate any type of commercially produced food and only feed a prey model raw diet. However, I don't berate those who choose to do so, they're not in my house and I am not in there's. It takes all kinds to make the world go round 

However, Ouesi does have a valid point regarding skin health and monthly washes. It can and does cause issues. It was a nightmare to wash my allergic to everything Bull Terrier, it was just easier to let the dirt dry and wipe him down with a cloth with water on than wash him and have to put up with the itching etc from even the most mildest shampoo.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> I suppose that we are lucky in that we have a gentle and good natured dog. He was good with the vet to on his recent once a year MOT. The rectal thermometer was tolerated but he behaved. And he got a clean bill of health. The peace of mind was well worth the 42 squid.
> 
> We give him the flea treatment (Frontline) once a month and goes on the back of his neck so we arrange for the grooming a few days before we administer that.He is OK with it although maybe not abundantly happy.
> 
> ...


So let me see, you are insinuating that everyone else has bad natured dogs.

You think coz you spend money once a year you are better than everyone else.

That you administer chemicals once a month you are better than everyone else

That special food from the vet makes you better than everyone else ( that's the funniest thing I have heard in a long time)

And because you worm him you are better than everyone else...

Oh and get you an off lead dog, my aren't you a rebel without a cause.
Hmmmmm take it this is your first dog.

Always the same some has 5 minutes with a dog and they suddenly are the best owner and trainer on earth... We are certainly not worthy to be breathing the same air as you, please take my dogs and make them perfect oh might one.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Meezey said:


> So let me see, you are insinuating that everyone else has bad natured dogs.
> 
> You think coz you spend money once a year you are better than everyone else.
> 
> ...


Don't forget, his dog also takes instruction 










Okay, all that aside, I do NOT want to turn this in to a Besoker bashing thread. 
I keep thinking he's just proud of his dog and doesn't realize how patronizing and arrogant he sounds. Not that we haven't tried gently and not so gently to point that out.

Returning to the grooming topic, I'm no groomer, but I'm pretty sure dogs with normal, healthy skin and coat, don't need monthly baths. 
Breez gets a bath with soap once a year if that. Bates only gets bathed with soap when he gets skunked. Which sadly is more than once a year....


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

My entire approach to keeping my dog clean is letting her enjoy herself in the sea.

I was forced to physically wash her once - when she decided to go bog snorkelling an hour before the dog sitter was supposed to be collecting her for a weekend.

She's a predominantly white dog and stays beautifully white without interference from me and in spite of aforementioned bog snorkelling tendancies. I consider her Teflon-like self-cleaning coat to be a result of choosing not to regularly strip the natural oils in her coat with cleaning products.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Don't forget, his dog also takes instruction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn well I stand corrected!!! I instructed Cian how to make a cake once he didn't follow instructions and I ended up with a cob loaf :'( I suck at owning dogs :'( I mean I sometimes even put them all on a lead!!!!!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My chi's are Teflon coated too.

Stan unfortunately stinks to high heaven by the time he needs grooming, but on the majority of walks even in the midst of a heatwave he comes home looking like a drowned rat! I do often think people see him a run home to get a brolly 'just incase'. However since most flowers such as dandelions are bigger than him, and being so low to the ground and a being a Yorkie coat, its no surprise! Although, 10 weeks between grooms and brushing and combing in between grooms I can cope with! I definitely wouldn't want to bath him!

Had the chis approximately a year, no bath yet. No need.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> So let me see, you are insinuating that everyone else has bad natured dogs.
> 
> You think coz you spend money once a year you are better than everyone else.
> 
> ...


Please try to read and understand what I posted.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jed has been to the groomers twice but generally I do everything myself. I have all the tools I require to trim, detangle , remove undercoat and thin out his denser areas of coat, and I keep on top of it so it never gets out of hand. However, on a couple of occasions I have felt he could benefit from a professional spruce up.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

As we are talking about groomers. I posted this on a different thread yesterday...obviously its very tongue in cheek before people complain..does point out the obvious though...


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Okay, all that aside, I do NOT want to turn this in to a Besoker bashing thread.


You already did.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> You already did.


Please show me any post on this thread where I bashed you.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Please try to read and understand what I posted.


I did and that's what I understood. It may have not been your intention to come across that way, but that's exactly how your post sounds.

Out of interest is this your first dog? If not it's the second...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> You already did.


How did she? People read your post no one else's. You chose to write what you did how you did.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Please show me any post on this thread where I bashed you.


Um..............about my dog being off the lead. Remember that?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> I did and that's what I understood. It may have not been your intention to come across that way, but that's exactly how your post sounds.
> 
> Out of interest is this your first dog? If not it's the second...


Had several over five decades 
Your point?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Meezey said:


> How did she? People read your post no one else's. You chose to write what you did how you did.


I already held my hands it to that saying it was clearly me earlier..

I made a few choice comments and then a sensible, more refined one, specifically towards him!

Hes got a bee in his bonnet over a post ages ago...as we all know


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> I did and that's what I understood.
> .


Then you got it totally wrong. But I forgive you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Um..............about my dog being off the lead. Remember that?


I'm afraid you're going to have to quote my exact post, because other than asking you what your dog being off lead has to do with grooming I haven't mentioned your dog being off leash.

And if you're sensitive enough to get your nose bent out of joint over that completely benign question, then surely you should have a little bit more understanding for how your own posts might come across?!

Confused dot com here....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Had several over five decades
> Your point?


My point being most first time dog owners act like this or those very new to dogs. I assume you are new to the forum also?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Then you got it totally wrong. But I forgive you.


I wasn't asking for your forgiveness nor do I want it. Your post smacks of arrogance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

@Meezey there are a couple threads you missed that might help fill in some gaps.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/so-furious.425221/

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/when-to-trust-recall-off-lead.424783/
The part where he told another member their dog did not look happy as compared to his dog was one of the less well-recieved posts. A comment for which he still has not apologized....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I can't see anything inflammatory about what @ouesi said  She was merely question what having a dog off lead has to do with a grooming thread.



Meezey said:


> My point being most first time dog owners act like this or those very new to dogs. I assume you are new to the forum also?


This is the same poster which claimed you can 'train out' breed specific traits when it comes to recall 

ETA Ouesi beat me to it with the links


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I can't see anything inflammatory about what @ouesi said  She was merely question what having a dog off lead has to do with a grooming thread.


Who knew a grooming thread could be inflammatory anyway!  :Hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Who knew a grooming thread could be inflammatory anyway!  :Hilarious












My Sunday night set! Just had a Chinese, got me a glass of rosé. Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh delightful reading, seems I make the right call on the tone of the post in this thread.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> The hair between the pads of their toes (interdigital hair!) needs trimming (shaving back) because in many breeds it grows as fast as the coat and when a dog walks and plays, this hair tends to mat, which can be extremely uncomfortable for the dog. It also collects bits of dirt and stuff which again is uncomfortable for the dog to walk on ....so yes absolutely, it should be part and parcel of the groomers remit to check the feet.
> 
> J


I have two collies and, after reading this, felt so bad that I'd never even considered trimming my collie's 'interdigital hair' in the 3/5 years I've had them, decided to check them both out tonight. We've been through thick mud, rivers, grass fields and a bit of road walking today and yet their feet are silky smooth so I guess nature kind of sorts this out. No biggie.

SS


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I wondered what I'd missed when this post jumped up in page numbers...should've guessed why 

Scrumpy Jack the westie goes every 6-8 weeks for a tidy up, minus the skirt because he looks ridiculous. But gets bathed every couple of weeks, and at the moment every few days. He has lots of lovely allergies that show up through his skin so has medicated shampoo to keep the nasties at bay. 

Sara and Fidget get bathed when they stink and brushed when they look scruffy. Which means they are due one imminently because Spring has arrived and they are shedding like crazy! Sara had her nails trimmed while she was having her chipped tooth removed, fidget could probably use one as they are sharp...but they don't touch the floor at all and it's one issue I'm filing in the "when he's not such a scaredy-dog" file.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I bring my dogs to groomers occasionally but mostly I brush and bathe the dogs myself.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> I wasn't asking for your forgiveness nor do I want it. Your post smacks of arrogance.


And you are very polite.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

samuelsmiles said:


> I have two collies and, after reading this, felt so bad that I'd never even considered trimming my collie's 'interdigital hair' in the 3/5 years I've had them, decided to check them both out tonight. We've been through thick mud, rivers, grass fields and a bit of road walking today and yet their feet are silky smooth so I guess nature kind of sorts this out. No biggie.


My Labs don't need trimming either ... or the Chi .....but no, if your have a dog whose hair grows between the toes nature doesn't sort it out ....nature generally tangles it 

J


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I should think it would. And in the winter the hair can get compacted with icy snow ..I have actually seen this on a dog, too!
> 
> J


It's a problem I have every winter with my Mini Schnauzer. He only needs a few minutes in the snow and he comes in looking like this!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> My Labs don't need trimming either ... or the Chi .....but no, if your have a dog whose hair grows between the toes nature doesn't sort it out ....nature generally tangles it
> 
> J


I wish my chi didn't need her feet and inbetween her toes trimming. She never goes to the groomers, but am always carefully trimming away! At least shes Teflon coated and doesn't need multiple baths too!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> I wish my chi didn't need her feet and inbetween her toes trimming.


Ours is very smooth coated and only needs a light trim ....in comparison to our Cavaliers which grow whole coats between their toes 

J


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> It's a problem I have every winter with my Mini Schnauzer. He only needs a few minutes in the snow and he comes in looking like this!


Snow Boots!

And then they come and melt little puddles on the floor 

J


----------



## mjltigger (Apr 24, 2016)

We bath/shower our spaniel every time he goes on a welly walk. I clean his ears and eyes when they need it (not often thankfully) and he goes to the vet for nail clipping (even they have caught the vessel once as his claws are so dark)

I saw a spaniel in the groomers having all his feathers cut off the other day and genuinely wondered why somoene would do that.. As for toes.. Cody has super fluffy toes but they never matt or tangle so I'm happy to leave them be.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> And you are very polite.


Thanks


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

mjltigger said:


> . Cody has super fluffy toes but they never matt or tangle so I'm happy to leave them be.


Fluffy toes (what I call the Shire Horse look) are fine if kept well brushed I agree ...it's the underside that counts. This is the bit that gets overlooked .........and our Cavvies would get longer than that if left!


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

[QTE="Meezey, post: 1064525100, member: 1358874"]Thanks [/QUOTE]
I've been called everyting from arrogant to a liar and most shades in between including ignorant of course..
Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.That I can probably says more about them tha me.

I had my first dog over fifty some years ago. 
So maybe, just maybe I learned something of their ways.

Our current dog is a gentle giant. As soon as we step out of our front gate the little children descend upon him.
He just flops down and wags that bg rudder. He wallows in the attention and they just love it.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear god...not this again 

My dog is better than everyone elses dog...soooo neeeerrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> I've been called everyting from arrogant to a liar and most shades in between including ignorant of course..
> Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.That I can probably says more about them tha me.
> 
> I had my first dog over fifty some years ago.
> ...


What are you chuntering on about? I couldn't give a fiddlers if you have your dog on a lead or not.

The fact you reference CM as good , the fact you use the classic " X was a military doghandler" , the fact you think your dog has a perfect recall and you all have him under control except when he chases squirrels and you walk off and leave him, or when he follows other dogs and goes out of sight, or when he chases trucks, or scavanges for food, the fact you think "special food from the vets" makes you a wonderful owner, the fact you ignore breed traits, the fact you think every thing is about how the dog brought up and every behavior can be trained out, shows your lack of knowledge, and the arrogance that you come on here and make out you are a better owner and understand dogs better than anyone else on here... oh and let's not forget the millions of times you have to reference your dog is a rescue... The impression I get is you in fact have very little understanding of dogs and behavior, or anyone's relationship with their dogs on here, if you did you would not be so sure that your dog lived in utopia, and everyone else's lived some substandard life...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.That I can probably says more about them tha me.


Can I clarify something here?

Most of the members on here let their dogs off lead very often, usually every walk. Myself included. 
Letting your dog off leash is not the issue.
Though the fact that you felt the need to bring it up on a grooming thread does say something, yes.

But the real issue is your attitude towards fellow dog owners, and fellow forum members. You have continually implied that your dog is better behaved, you are a better owner, have trained your dog better, and that your dog is happier than forum member's dogs. But then you out and out said it when you tried to say that based on the pictures of your dog and @rottiepointerhouse dogs, yours looked happier. 
That's just not cool. And it's not going to endear you in any way to the rest of the forum.

So when you came on this thread talking about how you take your dog's care seriously (don't we all?) and what you pay in vet bills, and that he gets special food, and that you de-flea and worm him regularly (you want a medal for that?) it just makes me go  and .

I believe you that you have had dogs your whole life. 
I get the sense that you have had working/outside dogs your whole life and never a "pet" dog, and you're marveling at how much care and attention you put in to this dog as a pet. Which is great BTW, that your dog is well cared for. But your posts come across as if you think you take better care of your dog than any other poster on here. But it's not a competition. Caring for your dog properly is responsible dog ownership, end of.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Can I clarify something here?
> 
> Most of the members on here let their dogs off lead very often, usually every walk. Myself included.
> Letting your dog off leash is not the issue.
> ...


Please just try to read just what I posted rather than read into it your interpretation of what you think I meant.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> What are you chuntering on about? I couldn't give a fiddlers if you have your dog on a lead or not.
> 
> The fact you reference CM as good , the fact you use the classic " X was a military doghandler" , the fact you think your dog has a perfect recall and you all have him under control except when he chases squirrels and you walk off and leave him, or when he follows other dogs and goes out of sight, or when he chases trucks, or scavanges for food, the fact you think "special food from the vets" makes you a wonderful owner, the fact you ignore breed traits, the fact you think every thing is about how the dog brought up and every behavior can be trained out, shows your lack of knowledge, and the arrogance that you come on here and make out you are a better owner and understand dogs better than anyone else on here... oh and let's not forget the millions of times you have to reference your dog is a rescue... The impression I get is you in fact have very little understanding of dogs and behavior, or anyone's relationship with their dogs on here, if you did you would not be so sure that your dog lived in utopia, and everyone else's lived some substandard life...


With respect, what a load of tosh.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Please just try to read just what I posted rather than read into it your interpretation of what you think I meant.


Please try to remember that your posts are there in black and white for all to see. 
Please just try to remember that if one is on this forum posting and replying one can clearly read. 
It is also arrogant and rude to keep telling people to read what you wrote. We have, hence the responses.

If what is being understood by your posts is not what you meant, then the appropriate response is to clarify your meaning. Not chide members for not reading.

It would be one thing if only one poster was interpreting your posts as arrogant. But it's not. When everyone else is saying there is a bear, it might be worth looking again to see if there is


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Exactly what your posts are.

If you took a step back and stopped trying to compete with everyone you might enjoy the forum rather than trying to make out you are the uber owner, your dog is a rescue we get it, you've worked hard with him get that too, that doesn't give you the right to tell others you are better than them or your dog has a better life, because with all due respect it just make you look a bit of a twonk....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Which round is this now? Round 3 or 4? 

I didn't particular have an issue with the afore mentioned poster, I intially thought it was someone who had recently got a dog they were very proud of and that's great! I'm proud of my two as well, they're a great pair. 

What I did have an issue with is the undertones of smug arrogance. The 'look how wonderful my dog is, how could you peasants hope to have a dog as wonderful as I? Breed traits? Nonsense! A dog tracking? Ridiculous.' 

Your comments about RPH's beautiful Arthur were unjust and uncalled. The photo she posted featured a beautiful pointer doing what he was bred to do, hunting. 

Drop the smug attitude and hang around. You learn so much here and we are all still leaning.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> Means he is free to do what dogs like to do.
> I don't know why you *continue *to find fault with that
> .





Besoeker said:


> Perhaps because he takes instruction?





Besoeker said:


> [QTE="Meezey, post: 1064525100, member: 1358874"]Thanks


I've been called everyting from arrogant to a liar and most shades in between including ignorant of course..
Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.That I can probably says more about them tha me.

I had my first dog over fifty some years ago.
So maybe, just maybe I learned something of their ways.

Our current dog is a gentle giant. As soon as we step out of our front gate the little children descend upon him.
He just flops down and wags that bg rudder. He wallows in the attention and they just love it.[/QUOTE]

OMG are you still banging on about how brilliant an owner you are just because you let your dog off lead regardless of the fact you have admitted elsewhere it chases joggers/cyclists and park maintenance trucks? Are you still crying that you get bashed when you were so very rude about my on lead dog and completely lacking in understanding about why some dogs can't be let off the lead and how it is possible to keep on lead dogs happy and stimulated. As I said before we welcomed you and your lovely dog to the forum yet you have insulted us and crowed about how good you are ad nauseam. Your ideas are outdated and your behaviour will get you and your poor dog into trouble unless you start to behave more responsibly.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> [QTE="Meezey, post: 1064525100, member: 1358874"]Thanks


I've been called everyting from arrogant to a liar and most shades in between including ignorant of course..
Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.That I can probably says more about them tha me.

I had my first dog over fifty some years ago.
So maybe, just maybe I learned something of their ways.

Our current dog is a gentle giant. As soon as we step out of our front gate the little children descend upon him.
He just flops down and wags that bg rudder. He wallows in the attention and they just love it.[/QUOTE]

Oh yes apart from when as you stated elsewhere

"He gets along fine with bigger dogs and much bigger dogs. But let one get too close to my sweet wife and he lets it know right quick to get out of that space."

and

"My main problem is that he has a tendancy to chase anything moving. It can be the park maintenance truck, cyclists, or joggers. He is getting better and we are getting better at reading the signs".

Which you still haven't addressed when asked about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Well....
I started this thread out of genuine curiosity. None of our dogs go to the groomer nor have any of our past ones, so I was just curious as to people's reasons for using a groomer with a breed that doesn't need a haircut. 
Lots of those reasons make perfect sense to me, and I appreciate member's input and answering my question 
Just wanted to make sure that got out there before this escalates too much further in to the apparently inevitable dog forum shit show.

Though this particular thread doesn't seen to match the anatomy of one 
https://thedogsnobs.com/2015/06/27/anatomy-of-a-dog-forum-shit-show/

And a friendly reminder to please use approved insults as opposed to the boring, overused, usual standbys. 
Thank you


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Well....
> I started this thread out of genuine curiosity. None of our dogs go to the groomer nor have any of our past ones, so I was just curious as to people's reasons for using a groomer with a breed that doesn't need a haircut.
> Lots of those reasons make perfect sense to me, and I appreciate member's input and answering my question
> Just wanted to make sure that got out there before this escalates too much further in to the apparently inevitable dog forum shit show.
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious










No idea why that one tickled me so much.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've been called everyting from arrogant to a liar and most shades in between including ignorant of course..
> Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.That I can probably says more about them tha me.
> 
> I had my first dog over fifty some years ago.
> ...


Oh yes apart from when as you stated elsewhere

"He gets along fine with bigger dogs and much bigger dogs. But let one get too close to my sweet wife and he lets it know right quick to get out of that space."

and

"My main problem is that he has a tendancy to chase anything moving. It can be the park maintenance truck, cyclists, or joggers. He is getting better and we are getting better at reading the signs".

Which you still haven't addressed when asked about.[/QUOTE]
Which part of tendancy don't you understand?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Please try to remember that your posts are there in black and white for all to see.


Which I try to succinct and precise.
It's hardly my fault if someone else reads into what isn't there.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Oh yes apart from when as you stated elsewhere
> 
> "He gets along fine with bigger dogs and much bigger dogs. But let one get too close to my sweet wife and he lets it know right quick to get out of that space."
> 
> ...


Wow just wow..... But you get upset when people comment on your arrogance?

Just an FYI for you:
tendency
ˈtɛnd(ə)nsi/
_noun_

an inclination towards a particular characteristic or type of behaviour.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> And a friendly reminder to please use approved insults as opposed to the boring, overused, usual standbys.
> Thank you


Fine. But I haven't insulted anyone.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> Oh yes apart from when as you stated elsewhere
> 
> "He gets along fine with bigger dogs and much bigger dogs. But let one get too close to my sweet wife and he lets it know right quick to get out of that space."
> 
> ...


*Which part of tendancy don't you understand?*[/QUOTE]

From the Oxford dictionary - Tendency

An inclination towards a particular characteristic or type of behaviour:

So you have stated that your dog has an inclination towards chasing cyclists, joggers and park maintenance trucks yet you deem it entirely safe and responsible to have him off lead when it suits you then have the cheek to suggest you are better than those of us who do take our responsibility to other users and wildlife more seriously than you do  Get over yourself and drop the ego.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Wow just wow..... But you get upset when people comment on your arrogance?


And I haven't been arrogant.
That some members take it that way isn't my doing. Please read what I post. Not what you thi*n*k I meant.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> And I haven't been arrogant.
> That some members take it that way isn't my doing. Please read what I post. Not what you thi*n*k I meant.


We have read what you posted and we have quoted what you posted. Simple really.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> And I haven't been arrogant.
> That some members take it that way isn't my doing. Please read what I post. Not what you thi*n*k I meant.


Again I have read what you have posted not sure why you feel the need to keep telling people that?

You come across as arrogant.

TBH got much more pressing things to be concerned about than someone who had zero emotional intelligence.

I'll wish you luck coz you are going to need it on here....


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *Which part of tendancy don't you understand?*


From the Oxford dictionary - Tendency

An inclination towards a particular characteristic or type of behaviour:

So you have stated that your dog has an inclination towards chasing cyclists, joggers and park maintenance trucks yet you deem it entirely safe and responsible to have him off lead when it suits you then have the cheek to suggest you are better than those of us who do take our responsibility to other users and wildlife more seriously than you do  Get over yourself and drop the ego.[/QUOTE]
When did I remotely suggest that I was better?
Read what I post. Just what I post. Not what *YOU *have the temerity to interpret it to mean anything else.The words are there. Take those as verbatim. I say what I mean and mean what I say. Is that so difficult to understand?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> TBH got much more pressing things to be concerned about than someone who had zero emotional intelligence..


Then go do what is more pressing.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

*sings* " Another one bites the dust, another bites the dust, and another one gone , and another one gone another one bites the dust"


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> From the Oxford dictionary - Tendency
> 
> An inclination towards a particular characteristic or type of behaviour:
> 
> So you have stated that your dog has an inclination towards chasing cyclists, joggers and park maintenance trucks yet you deem it entirely safe and responsible to have him off lead when it suits you then have the cheek to suggest you are better than those of us who do take our responsibility to other users and wildlife more seriously than you do  Get over yourself and drop the ego.


When did I remotely suggest that I was better?
Read what I post. Just what I post. Not what *YOU *have the temerity to interpret it to mean anything else.The words are there*. Take those as verbatim. I say what I mean and mean what I say. Is that so difficult to understand?[*/QUOTE]

Nope. You said your dog has a tendency to chase joggers, cyclists and park maintenance trucks so therefore you must mean that as you said it :Yawn:Yawn
You said about my dog

" how exactly do you give your dogs the excercise and mental stimulation that mine gets running freely through the woods, paddling in a river, trying to work out what mole hills are or any of the myriad of other things things he might want to investigate."

"But you do let them off the leash according to your pics and the second one shows a taut lead. Not really and image of a happy relaxed chappie. Which looks the more under control?"

If that isn't arrogant I don't know what is.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> From the Oxford dictionary - Tendency
> 
> An inclination towards a particular characteristic or type of behaviour:
> 
> So you have stated that your dog has an inclination towards chasing cyclists, joggers and park maintenance trucks yet you deem it entirely safe ...........


You got that wrong too.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

@rottiepointerhouse I wouldn't even bother  just hit the ignore button, some people have their heads so far up their own hoop they are deaf and blind to anything but themselves


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> W
> "But you do let them off the leash according to your pics and the second one shows a taut lead. Not really and image of a happy relaxed chappie. Which looks the more under control?"
> 
> If that isn't arrogant I don't know what is.


It's just a simple obversation.

Look at this.........





  








Big%20dog%20and%20bigger%20dog%2002%20Sept%202015_zpsawgzqg1q




__
Besoeker


__
Mar 30, 2016











  








Big%20dog%20and%20bigger%20dog%2002%20Sept%202015_zpsawgzqg1q




__
Besoeker


__
Mar 30, 2016


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> @rottiepointerhouse I wouldn't even bother  just hit the ignore button, some people have their heads so far up their own hoop they are deaf and blind to anything but themselves


So it would seem. I'm going to leave him to brag and stroke his ego now as I have piles of work to get through. Would have been nice if he at least apologised to my dog though


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So it would seem. I'm going to leave him to brag and stroke his ego now as I have piles of work to get through. Would have been nice if he at least apologised to my dog though


For what exactly?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> It's just a simple obversation.
> 
> Look at this.........
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about. I really need to do my work now so for one final time

Not all dogs can be let off lead. If your dog is safe off lead then good for you and your dog. Two of mine are and one isn't. That doesn't make you a better owner or a superior dog trainer than me and it doesn't mean your dog has a better/happier life than mine. It simply means my dog (who I repeat was a stray living on the streets in Ireland before being in a pound and rescues for months) who has a very high prey drive is not safe off lead any more because his natural instincts take him too far from us for safety in the pursuit of prey. We therefore put a great deal of time and effort into meeting his needs every single day such as scenting and tracking on a long line. We do this to keep him and wildlife safe. Now bog off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> For what exactly?


You don't think you have anything to apologize for? Things you have said in your posts to other members and about other members dogs?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> For what exactly?


For this which you posted in response to seeing a photo of him tracking on a long line as you are quite unable to grasp a dog with high prey drive tracking a smell will not be doing so on a loose lead in the same way as walking down the street to the local supermarket.

*Not really and image of a happy relaxed chappie. Which looks the more under control?"*


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> You don't think you have anything to apologize for? Things you have said in your posts to other members and about other members dogs?


Think someone is just on a wind up. This is another reason I hate this place of late... Newbies are seemingly allowed greater leeway than long term members, seems utterly fine to flame and troll, then the longer term members get a chewing out for defending each other, yet cockwombles like himself swan around winding people up and feck all is done....Gets right up my nose, then threads get locked for a read through and said cockwombles still swan around causing poo left right and centre...


----------



## komondor_owner (Jan 19, 2016)

Groomers aren't only for a "hair cut" though. I have 2 big Komondor puppies who need quite a lot of "coat care" which at the moment involves splitting hundreds of mats into cords. Also washing and drying - who would choose a white dog!? (Full drying can take a couple of days).
Not to mention the nails, ear hair, anal glands?!, etc
Grooming can take half a day, or a whole day. So I'm glad of the help!

I do enjoy giving my dogs a shower myself once in a while though (I bought a wetsuit!). I think it's a really good bonding experience, forges trust and they love it.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> It's just a simple obversation.
> 
> Look at this.........
> 
> ...


Okay, I wasn't going to get involved. I really wasn't.

But! If you're going to judge other people and their dogs based on one picture, a mere moment in time. I'm going to judge you the same way.

Your dog is the Border Collie, right?

Here's what I see looking at your picture: A dog showing quite a few obvious stress signals.

Let me reiterate. Ears back, mouth open and taunt (visible lines around the mouth), wide eyes and looking away from the approaching dog.
Now, I'm not saying your dog was stressed in that pic but those are the obvious signs of stress that I can see from that split second. So if you want to judge others in such a way, prepare to be judged yourself.

Your dog is not the picture of happiness in that example.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Think someone is just on a wind up. This is another reason I hate this place of late... Newbies are seemingly allowed greater leeway than long term members, seems utterly fine to flame and troll, then the longer term members get a chewing out for defending each other, yet cockwombles like himself swan around winding people up and feck all is done....Gets right up my nose, then threads get locked for a read through and said cockwombles still swan around causing poo left right and centre...


Remember Meezey only dog snob approved insults which include "shitweasel, assmarmot, douchecanoe, douchenozzle, twatwaffle, or if you're feeling old-fashioned, a ****er."
I'll let cockwomble slide this time, but please remember in the future to stick to sanctioned insults. 
Thanks


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh @Meezey 'cockwomble' is my new favourite insult :Hilarious

If you want my god honest opinion taking a dog to a park, letting it off the lead to chase and run after other dogs and claiming it's mentally stimulated just smacks of laziness.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Remember Meezey only dog snob approved insults which include "shitweasel, assmarmot, douchecanoe, douchenozzle, twatwaffle, or if you're feeling old-fashioned, a ******."
> I'll let cockwomble slide this time, but please remember in the future to stick to sanctioned insults.
> Thanks


Okay, douchecanoe is my new favourite word!!! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Oh @Meezey 'cockwomble' is my new favourite insult :Hilarious
> 
> If you want my god honest opinion taking a dog to a park, letting it off the lead to chase and run after other dogs and claiming it's mentally stimulated just smacks of laziness.


I have better ones, but that was one of the politer ones 

It also kinda sucks that people don't see the multitude of sports, games, activities and jobs dogs can partake in as something most dog owners do  like running wild is the be all end end all, happiness is just running wild off lead, so many more rewarding and relationship building activities that you can do with your dog. Shame really


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to get involved. I really wasn't.
> 
> But! If you're going to judge other people and their dogs based on one picture, a mere moment in time. I'm going to judge you the same way.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I have better ones, but that was one of the politer ones
> 
> It also kinda sucks that people don't see the multitude of sports, games, activities and jobs dogs can partake in as something most dog owners do  like running wild is the be all end end all, happiness is just running wild off lead, so many more rewarding and relationship building activities that you can do with your dog. Shame really


I've been there. Running Skip ragged for two hours a day because I believed that was what made him happy. You know what I ended up with? 
An over-stimulated, stressed, highly aroused mess of a dog. 
And to this day, two years later, im still picking up the pieces.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've been there. Running Skip ragged for two hours a day because I believed that was what made him happy. You know what I ended up with?
> An over-stimulated, stressed, highly aroused mess of a dog.
> And to this day, two years later, im still picking up the pieces.


Exactly. I have a breed inline to be my next, next, next dog ( I like to plan ahead m'kay? Don't judge :Sorry) and when I spoke to owners of that breed I was told that despite breeds love for exercise mental stimulation was far more important. Most of them end up in rescue because people think they need hours of walking and what people end up with is an overly fit dog which needs more walking than manageable who are also bored!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I've been there. Running Skip ragged for two hours a day because I believed that was what made him happy. You know what I ended up with?
> An over-stimulated, stressed, highly aroused mess of a dog.
> And to this day, two years later, im still picking up the pieces.


Exactly people seem to forget their mind, tracking and scent work is pretty main stream atm, most dog owners do it to some extent even if it's hiding toys or food, or just obedience 5 to 10 mins a day. Know my lot are knackered when forces to use their brain ( more challenging for Cian lol )...


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> But! If you're going to judge other people and their dogs


I'm not and I didn't.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> I'm not and I didn't.


Yes you did.

You judged @rottiepointerhouse and her dog, Arthur.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

scrip needs his nails done..he hates it! but tey grow long and hard...takes me forever to cut them myself. This nice chappie does it in a second ...one minute of stress and all done..time for treats and cuddles (mean Scrip and me...though chappie is very cute too...)..he does not even charge....!


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> You judged @rottiepointerhouse and her dog, Arthur.


Then cite where I did so.

Exactly what I posted.
I'm perfectlty happy to retract and apologise.
If I know what I have to appologise for.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Then cite where I did so.
> 
> Exactly what I posted.
> I'm perfectlty happy to retract and apologise.
> If I know what I have to appologise for.


A) It has been cited for you multiple times and you refuse to take responsibility for the words you wrote.
B) I have asked you to do the same - cite exactly where I bashed you, and you failed to do so.

Seriously @Besoeker what are you trying to do here?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Then cite where I did so.
> 
> Exactly what I posted.
> I'm perfectlty happy to retract and apologise.
> If I know what I have to appologise for.


Are you for real? You're taking the p!ss, right?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> Then cite where I did so.
> 
> Exactly what I posted.
> I'm perfectlty happy to retract and apologise.
> If I know what I have to appologise for.


I've already shown you twice on this thread - but for the third and final time in response to a photo of Arthur tracking you stated *Not really and image of a happy relaxed chappie. Which looks the more under control?" *You also mentioned a tight lead and showed the photo of your grandchild walking your dog down the street to the supermarket on a loose lead asking which looks more under control. My dog was a) tracking so of course his lead was not loose - he has to do forward following a scent with drive not dither about looking at the roses and b) totally under control as he was on a line attached to a walking belt. People explained to you nicely why what you said was offensive and upsetting and incorrect but you kept on hammering away your opinion that a dog on a lead is not as happy and relaxed as your dog and that your dog is more under control. You are still doing it now. If you can't see why that is arrogant then I am sorry for you.

This is the photo in question where he is working - being asked to follow a scent



Same dog on a long line during a break from scenting - asked to wait - stood perfectly still and happy waiting for the next command to get on


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> A) It has been cited for you multiple times /QUOTE]
> Fine. Cite it even once.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

see my post above


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> Are you for real? You're taking the p!ss, right?


If you have an issue with what I posted please be direct and cite exactly the post you wish to take issue with,


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> see my post above


And your point is?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> If you have an issue with what I posted please be direct and cite exactly the post you wish to take issue with,


Again, see @rottiepointerhouse's thread above. It's really not rocket science.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> And your point is?


Oh FFS!

Deluded. Utterly deluded...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

WTF is going on here then? 

Anyway...would you guys chop this paw fluff? If so, how then hell do you get anything in between the toes???








I'm also training his quick back and need to do them again, as they are too long. (they look much worse this way up though before you have nightmares Ouesi and Hanwombat 

But yeah Muttly hasn't had a bath for months and months. He only has one when he has rolled in something so minging that the spray wont get rid. He tends to be self-cleaning so only really needs a brush to keep his coat nice.

Boesoker - Letting a dog off lead to 'just be a dog' is so lazy. My dog that spends all week nights on his lead due to Sportscentre rules, is pretty tired after 45 mins of training/searching/sniffing/running along side me/playing with various things.  and guess what, he's not dying to get off the lead and run run run, he is trotting along, looking up at me saying "what's next?"


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Muttly said:


> WTF is going on here then?
> 
> Anyway...would you guys chop this paw fluff? If so, how then hell do you get anything in between the toes???
> View attachment 269042
> ...


I would trim the hair  When I say 'I', I mean that I'd get someone to do it because no doubt, I'd take a couple of toes off with scissors in such close proximity to limbs.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

You are having a game with us right? are you bored and need entertaining for a couple of hours?

@ouesi told you this



ouesi said:


> A) It has been cited for you multiple times and you refuse to take responsibility for the words you wrote.
> B) I have asked you to do the same - cite exactly where I bashed you, and you failed to do so.


You asked where so I told you where in my post (the one with the photos in case you can't find it) so that is my point which is easy to follow and understand.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You are having a game with us right? are you bored and need entertaining for a couple of hours?
> 
> @ouesi told you this


There are none so blind as those who cannot see.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> I would trim the hair  When I say 'I', I mean that I'd get someone to do it because no doubt, I'd take a couple of toes off with scissors in such close proximity to limbs.


Hmm, damn lol. Perhaps I'll give it a go as he does stay pretty still


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> I would trim the hair  When I say 'I', I mean that I'd get someone to do it because no doubt, I'd take a couple of toes off with scissors in such close proximity to limbs.


Actually it is scary as it tickles them and so they keep moving .......oops there goes another toe 

(As for how ....well my wife uses a teeny weeny clipper and shaves it out ...but I think just keeping it trimmed with sissors is ok, too. )

J


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


>


That's a great photo of a dog on an active scent. You can almost see the brain ticking.

J


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> There are none so blind as those who cannot see.


Fine. Cite exactly anything that was rude, personal, or offensive.
I have already offered to retract and aplolgise. That offer still stands.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> There are none so blind as those who cannot see.


And no doubt having reached the great age of 111, the poor soul's memory isn't what it was?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> There are none so blind as those who cannot see.


How my brain works...your quote has got Primal Scream- Moving on Up in my head now..think in away a bit appropriate for this thread. Shouldn't we all move on up..we ain't no believer to him, but hey ho!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not my circus, not my monkeys 



lullabydream said:


> Primal Scream- Moving on Up


Damn you :Bored


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> Fine. Cite exactly anything that was rude, personal, or offensive.
> I have already offered to retract and aplolgise. That offer still stands.


Drums fingers on desk. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm super surprised there's been no goats thus far! :Angelic


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

My life on a leash dog. Muzzled, relaxed, happy and under control.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I spent the afternoon riding. Had to keep the horse on a tight rein AND I walked the dogs on the lead today. 

What a horrendous pet owner I am.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

My off leash dog. Under control, relaxed and happy. And looking a dork.









2 very different dogs, 2 very different needs.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread. O.O I think there's lots of keyboard warriors on the internet and that's not even touching the topic of trolls.  The reason I say that is that offline I rarely comment directly to people about their pets. One example that I thought of from reading this thread is that offline I've seen plenty of dogs with really long toenails and I almost always bite my tongue. I've said this before but when I was younger I thought the topics that should possibly be avoided (possibly forbidden/taboo topics) in some circumstances were religion and politics. Now I view that as children, pets, politics, and religion. If I wouldn't say anything about someone's child, I'm not going to say anything about someone's dog or other pet. If I saw someone abusing their dog in a way that would be taken seriously by law enforcement such as someone beating their dog, I'd report it to the police and move on. Otherwise I'll keep quiet and move on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Fine. Cite exactly anything that was rude, personal, or offensive.
> I have already offered to retract and aplolgise. That offer still stands.


On this thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/so-furious.425221/page-6#post-1064512181
Post #105

You said to @rottiepointerhouse 
"But you do let them off the leash according to your pics and the second one shows a taut lead. Not really and image of a happy relaxed chappie.
Compare that with this:










Which looks the more under control?"

You messed up the quote so it looks like @rottiepointerhouse said it, but clearly she didn't say that about her own dog, or post a picture of your dog to compare.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

And FWIW, that is just one example. There are many unfortunately. 
Like telling members who don't have good recall that they don't have a good enough bond with their dogs. That sort of thing....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> And FWIW, that is just one example. There are many unfortunately.
> Like telling members who don't have good recall that they don't have a good enough bond with their dogs. That sort of thing....


and wondering why people who can't let their dogs off lead bother having dogs.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess my previous post was fancy way of saying... as long as a dog looks happy and well feed, I don't care what people do with their dogs.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I obsess about nails so the through of only getting nails done every 6 weeks makes me twitch just a little


I very rarely clip nails. I keep an eye on them but Spens are pretty much down to the quick usually and when I've asked vets and groomers they say they can't get them any shorter than they are. They're longer than some here have them (but I think some are extreme in leaving their dogs with practically no nail whatsoever) but don't touch the floor. If I hear clicking the clippers come out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I should think it would. And in the winter the hair can get compacted with icy snow ..I have actually seen this on a dog, too!
> 
> J


Rupert suffered terribly with this. Even with the hair clipped back as much as possible he formed ice balls. Not just in his feet either, in his beard, his eyebrows, down his legs  Yet he loved the snow!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Fine. Cite exactly anything that was rude, personal, or offensive.
> I have already offered to retract and aplolgise. That offer still stands.


Waiting on your retraction and apology. 
You were on line when I posted specifically citing where you were rude, personal, and offensive, as you demanded above.
You have also been online since my post, yet you are now strangely silent.

If you don't want to apologize that's fine. If you don't want to retract, that's fine too. Your bed, you lay in it. 
But can we at least be done now with the "you're not reading my posts properly" excuse?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Sarah1983 said:


> I very rarely clip nails. I keep an eye on them but Spens are pretty much down to the quick usually and when I've asked vets and groomers they say they can't get them any shorter than they are. They're longer than some here have them (but I think some are extreme in leaving their dogs with practically no nail whatsoever) but don't touch the floor. If I hear clicking the clippers come out.


Generally that's the rule, as long as there is no clicking you're good.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Waiting on your retraction and apology.
> You were on line when I posted specifically citing where you were rude, personal, and offensive, as you demanded above.
> You have also been online since my post, yet you are now strangely silent.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you want me to retract.
Cite the precise wording of what I posted that you think was personally offensive and speciffically to whom teses allegedly personally offensive words were addressed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh dear, it seems that you're not quite understanding how social interaction works. It seems that what you think you are saying, and how the rest of the word perceives what you are saying, are two very different things. I'll try to put this simply because you seem to be a bit confused. 

When you're talking to someone, either in real life or on this forum, and you make statements about how you or your dog are better than them or their dog, that makes people get a bit upset. It's just generally not a very nice thing to say. You might think it in your head, but it's a bit rude to say out loud. Because everyone loves their dogs, it hurts their feelings if you go around saying things that are unkind about their dogs. And when people have hurt feelings, that sometimes also makes them feel angry. 

Now, the funny thing about communication is that you don't always need to say the exact words "my dog is better than yours" for people to feel upset. We humans are pretty clever and we can figure out that that's what you mean, even if you don't say it in those exact words. That's just how communication works. And what's even funnier is people can still get upset even if it's not THEIR dog you're talking about! That's because sometimes people can feel upset if their friends are upset. 

Maybe what you could do is start a thread all about your dog. I'm sure we would all love to read about him. Just try to avoid making comparisons about other people's dogs, and then you won't be upsetting people by accident. You can think it in your head, but don't say it out loud or write it on here.

Is that a bit clearer now?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm actually not really offended by anything in this thread. I just find it childish.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> When you're talking to someone, either in real life or on this forum, and you make statements about how you or your dog are better than them or their dog, that makes people get a bit upset. It's just generally not a very nice thing to say.


And I didn't say it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> And I didn't say it.


Ah, but you conveniently missed the second part of my post where I explained to you that even if you don't say it outright, it is implied in a whole lot of your posts. Almost every person on this forum can see it implied, but you can't, which is why I took my time to explain to you about inferences. Do you need me to explain again how, just because you don't say it outright, it doesn't mean you didn't say it? I know it's a tricky concept so it's understandable that you might struggle with it. If you know any 8 year olds they could probably explain to you about how we make inferences when we read.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

soooo..... Buster only goes to groomers at the kennels before he comes home, for a wash and whatnot. Only cos he stinks.




Im not sure anyone cares about that now though


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Ah, but you conveniently missed the second part of my post where I explained to you that even if you don't say it outright, it is implied in a whole lot of your posts..


Implication is not intent.
Please read what I posted, not what yoi erroneously think I meant.
If you can find any comment I made that is personally offensive and cite the person at whom that offense was directed then do so and I will unreservedly apologise.
Seem fair?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Implication is not intent.
> Please read what I posted, not what yoi erroneously think I meant.
> If you can find any comment I made that is personally offensive and cite the person at whom that offense was directed then do so and I will unreservedly apologise.
> Seem fair?


Sorry but I'm not buying it. Anyone with half a brain cell knows that there is more to communication than the ACTUAL words. (See what I did there? I didn't ACTUALLY say you have less than half a brain cell.....).

You have the responsibility for the way your message is being received. If you didn't INTEND to offend anyone, then why don't you do what most NORMAL people do (see, I did it again) and say "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone, I actually meant..." Otherwise we can only assume that your implications WERE intended.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> You have the responsibility for the way your message is being received.


I have the responsibility for what I post.
Not for how it is recievied is recievies/perceived personally by any one personal recipient.
My offer still stands.
If you, or any other poster here can show where I have been personally offensive and to whom, I will unreservedly apologies and retract.

I have posted opinion that others don't agree with. But that's part of what discussion is about.
Isn't it?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@McKenzie sums implication up wonderfully. Inferences are one of the most subtle ways we as humans communicate. It allows to hint at and imply meaning without actually stating that fact.

Clever huh? 

Now allow me to show you how RPH may have felt.

Please note people of PF I don't actually mean this its just can example.

'I don't rate anyone who can't train a handler dependent breed such as a border collie not to chase joggers, maintainence trucks and cyclists. You should try training a independent livestock guardian who has been bred for thousands of year to work independently from a handler and think on there own.'

See what I hinted at there?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> @McKenzie sums implication up wonderfully. Inferences are one of the most subtle ways we as humans communicate. It allows to hint at and imply meaning without actually stating that fact.
> 
> Clever huh?
> 
> ...


So who did I personally offend?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> So who did I personally offend?


Me you have personally offended me. Happy. You've personal offended others you've been told that. What part of it are you struggling to understand? I get you have had 50 years practice being a numpty but will you just shut up and jog on because you really are an annoying arsebadger.

Read that as you will, not my intention to offend...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Everyone needs to give up and ignore the nugget. 

It's not worth the effort. 

Some people really are so far up their own a*se. 

Lost cause, I'm afraid.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> So who did I personally offend?


Absolutely no one, we are all totally wrong and you are completely right. You are very knowledgeable and we are not. You are a fantastic dog trainer and we are all crap. Your dog is better trained than ours, better cared for than ours, better fed and has a happier life than any of ours, not to mention having a better bond with you. It is perfectly reasonable and acceptable for your dog to chase joggers, cyclists and park maintenance trucks and to steal other dogs balls and to run up and bother dogs on a lead, the rest of us are quite wrong not to find that acceptable or desirable in our own dogs and those of us with dogs who do not go off lead for whatever reason should not have dog. Your communication skills are beyond reproach and the rest of us are incapable of understanding your written words or your implications. Now I understand and bow down to your superior knowledge :Mooning


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I cant beleive this thread is still going. I had a read yesterday and the exact same conversation is happening today.

Talk about draining.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

@Besoeker are you denying that you said to @rottiepointerhouse that her dog does not look like a happy chappie and that your dog is more under control?


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Everyone needs to give up and ignore the nugget.
> 
> It's not worth the effort.
> 
> ...


I have him on ignore from the first time he thought a dog walking to the corner shop was happier than a dog tracking on the moor

The end result is this thread is very humorous with only numptie fall out (is numptie on the approved list? maybe cockwrinkle?) and no numptie


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> I cant beleive this thread is still going. I had a read yesterday and the exact same conversation is happening today.
> 
> Talk about draining.


Never have I wanted s thread closed so much in my life......


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Nails I do once a week here, I got my groomer to teach me how to do those myself. I am a tad obsessed with ears ( I blame owning a spaniel ) and I check my lots daily , I even give them a sniff! I'm an odd person :Hilarious


I sniff mine a lot, and clean them once a week, but that's because Lola gets ear infections at the drop of a hat, and going to the vet to get it sorted stresses her out so much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Kenzie gets clipped at the groomers but at the rate she's going I'll only have to pay half price next time - the vet already shaved three patches!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I sniff mine a lot, and clean them once a week, but that's because Lola gets ear infections at the drop of a hat, and going to the vet to get it sorted stresses her out so much.


Taz is the same however he loves the vet! Just costs me a fortune to keep going back and forth :Hilarious We've got them under control now though


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Never have I wanted s thread closed so much in my life......


God I don't!!
How else would I know that people sniff their dog's ears? 

I've enjoyed reading about people's reasons for going to the groomers and general comments about their dogs. 
The side show is just that, an aside. Doesn't bother me either way


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Who knew a grooming thread could be inflammatory anyway!  :Hilarious


I commented on the post a few days ago and have just seen it again and thought "hmm, that's a lot of pages to be talking about grooming, something must be up". Just saw that our old friend is back again and it all becomes clear


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> It's a problem I have every winter with my Mini Schnauzer. He only needs a few minutes in the snow and he comes in looking like this!
> 
> View attachment 268963


I love that, white wellies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Ah, but you conveniently missed the second part of my post where I explained to you that even if you don't say it outright, it is implied in a whole lot of your posts. Almost every person on this forum can see it implied, but you can't, which is why I took my time to explain to you about inferences. Do you need me to explain again how, just because you don't say it outright, it doesn't mean you didn't say it? I know it's a tricky concept so it's understandable that you might struggle with it. If you know any 8 year olds they could probably explain to you about how we make inferences when we read.


Don't let him fool you 
For one, he did make outright comments which I specifically quoted as requested (though he appears to deny writing what he clearly wrote).
And of course fun little ones like this on:


Besoeker said:


> Letting my dog of the lead doesn't meet with unuversal approval.here.*That I can probably says more about them tha me.*


Yeah, what does it say exactly about someone who *can* let their dog off leash? Or should that say "someone who *does* let their dog off leash"? Because having the ability to unclip a leash says absolutely nothing about one's ability to recall or control one's dog.

But has anyone forgotten this little exchange between him and me on this particular thread?



ouesi said:


> Please show me any post on this thread where I bashed you.





Besoeker said:


> Um..............about my dog being off the lead. Remember that?


Just to clarify, the only off lead comment I have made on this thread (besides the one I just made on this post) was to ask what it has to do with a grooming thread. 
However, the accusation of "bashing" illustrates that @Besoeker is in fact cognizant of it, and should thus be able to recognize it in his own posts.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Don't let him fool you
> For one, he did make outright comments which I specifically quoted as requested (though he appears to deny writing what he clearly wrote)


What exactly did I deny.?
Be as blunt as you wish
Just be truthful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> What exactly did I deny.?
> Be as blunt as you wish
> Just be truthful.


Aw... look at you with your "be truthful" comment, nothing to be read in to there is there?

I'll just play your game okay?
Please read what I wrote not what you think I wrote. 


ouesi said:


> For one, he did make outright comments which I specifically quoted as requested (though he appears to deny writing what he clearly wrote).


Note the word "appears" in front of "to deny". By adding in that word, I am not saying you did deny anything, I'm just saying that your actions make it appear that way.

What actions you ask? 
Well, this post, below, you have not responded to. It is a direct question, easy yes or no, and thought you're quick to respond to other posts, this one has been ignored. 


ouesi said:


> @Besoeker are you denying that you said to @rottiepointerhouse that her dog does not look like a happy chappie and that your dog is more under control?


Is that clear enough?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Aw... look at you with your "be truthful" comment, nothing to be read in to there is there?
> 
> I'll just play your game okay?
> Please read what I wrote not what you think I wrote.
> ...


So what did I deny? Nothing it would seem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> So what did I deny? Nothing it would seem.


So you don't deny telling @rottiepointerhouse that her dog doesn't look like a happy chappie and that yours is more under control?
Those are your words yes?

And you don't feel the need to apologize for comments like that one?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> So you don't deny telling @rottiepointerhouse that her dog doesn't look like a happy chappie and that yours is more under control?
> Those are your words yes?
> 
> And you don't feel the need to apologize for comments like that one?


You are an absolute saint for trying but please feel free to give up, any apology from him would be totally meaningless as it would be under duress and not remotely genuine. His opinion of my dog is entirely irrelevant to us so let him think what he thinks.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You are an absolute saint for trying but please feel free to give up, any apology from him would be totally meaningless as it would be under duress and not remotely genuine. His opinion of my dog is entirely irrelevant to us so let him think what he thinks.


We all know that tracking is way more mentally and physically appealing to most dogs than a walk to the shop. 
It shows how little knowledge he truly has if he thinks Arthur tracking is not the picture of happiness. 
Jeez, Skip would find a walk to the shops utterly mind-numbing. Yet, stick a tracking line on him and his eyes will light up.

We get you and we get it.

I bet you won't lose sleep over his opinions


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> We all know that tracking is way more mentally and physically appealing to most dogs than a walk to the shop.


If that's all I did, you would have a point. It isn't and you don't.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Besoeker said:


> If that's all I did, you would have a point. It isn't and you don't.


Pray tell...

What else do you do with your dog other than walking him off the lead in a park/area of your choosing?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> So you don't deny telling @rottiepointerhouse that her dog doesn't look like a happy chappie and that yours is more under control?
> Those are your words yes?


Would you let a tracker pulling like that walk with an eight year little girl


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Would you let a tracker pulling like that walk with an eight year little girl


You honestly have no idea, do you?

Do you honestly think that a dog partaking in tracking doesn't know the difference between a track and a walk?
Give the dogs some credit, for god's sake! 
Are you trying to say that dogs trained in tracking cannot walk nicely on a lead?

Your ignorance is so insulting.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Besoeker said:


> Would you let a tracker pulling like that walk with an eight year little girl


He's tracking not a tracker.

And honestly? I wouldn't be letting an eight-year-old child hold my dogs without me holding at least part of the leash whilst road walking especially a dog which has a _tendency_ to chase cyclists, joggers etc.

Both my dogs walk on a slack lead at heel before you start that


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> Would you let a tracker pulling like that walk with an eight year little girl


OK now you are deliberately being obtuse. As already explained multiple times and clearly shown in the two photos I posted in this thread when the dog is tracking a scent he knows he is "working", in the photo you have taken such exception to he is "working" which means he follows the scent with drive and enthusiasm. If he didn't and stood there like a lemon or wondered off to say hello to passing dogs or even chase a cyclist (not that we see those out on the moors) then he wouldn't be "working". When the very same dog is not working as in the second photo where we are taking a break he is standing calmly, relaxed and has a loose line. If the same dog were walking down the pavement to the shops he walks perfectly on a loose lead as he knows he is not "working" just walking. Now is that clear?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Pray tell...
> 
> What else do you do with your dog other than walking him off the lead in a park/area of your choosing?


Only about ten miles a day, let him gallop around, and play with his friends, forrage through the woods, jump in the lake, pick up twigs,
Decide who gets the branch.........










.......let the local kids play with him.........
The little girl next door loves to walk with him.

Pray tell, what do you do with yours?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OK now you are deliberately being obtuse. As already explained multiple times and clearly shown in the two photos I posted in this thread when the dog is tracking a scent he knows he is "working",


I've had working dogs but isn't this forum about pets?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> I've had working dogs but isn't this forum about pets?


Sorry, are working dogs not allowed to be pets also?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> Only about ten miles a day, let him gallop around, and play with his friends, forrage through the woods, jump in the lake, pick up twigs,
> Decide who gets the branch.........
> 
> 
> ...


So you do nothing with your dog. Not a thing you let him off and let everyone else's dogs and more worryingly children entertain your dog.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Besoeker said:


> Only about ten miles a day, let him gallop around, and play with his friends, forrage through the woods, jump in the lake, pick up twigs,
> Decide who gets the branch.........
> 
> 
> ...


Obedience work. Scent work. Tracking. When my Westie was younger we also dabbled in agility. Running. Just looking at getting Bear involved in weight pulling.

I don't let other people's pets entertain my nearly 12 stone livestock guardian and Westie 

Oh and we walk as well but who doesn't really walk their dogs? Walking is merely exercising their bodies, not their minds. 10 miles would be a breeze for Bear but he is more knackered after I have made him THINK. He is walked 2 hours a day now he is fully mature at 4 years old


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> I've had working dogs but isn't this forum about pets?


Note I put working in inverted commas "working" , that was to signify to you that he views tracking as "working" - he is after all a gun dog, trained to work to the gun and to scent/point game birds. We are not working people, he is no longer safe to be off lead running free so he carries out the "work" he was trained and bred for on a long line. As I've already explained to you multiple times all of my dogs are rescues. Arthur (in the photos) was a stray in Ireland, ended up in the pound and was rescued on the last day before he would have been destroyed, taken into a Irish rescue then eventually sent across to a Welsh rescue where we eventually took him on in a very poor condition. We are doing our very best to give him a happy and fulfilled life, he gets to do the things he finds mentally and physically satisfying whilst remaining safe. He also gets to do much of what your dog does such as " forrage through the woods, jump in the lake, pick up twigs," just not off a lead or long line.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> Sorry, are working dogs not allowed to be pets also?


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Note I put working in inverted commas "working"


That makes it all OK then.
Our working dogs were working dogs, not pets.
Herding cattle and sheep. Lots of them. Around 3,000 sheep.
But then what do I know?
Not a lot, according to some here.
Just ignorant and personally insulting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Obviously you are showing you know not a lot Besoeker...

Showing ignorance over breed traits, dogs body language..the list is endless. To say you have owned working dogs now, seems laughable...

But hey what do I know...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, I wasn't going to get involved. I really wasn't.
> 
> But! If you're going to judge other people and their dogs based on one picture, a mere moment in time. I'm going to judge you the same way.
> 
> ...


I thought this the second I saw the photo, but wasn't sure enough of myself to make the comment


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> Exactly. I have a breed inline to be my next, next, next dog ( I like to plan ahead m'kay? Don't judge :Sorry) and when I spoke to owners of that breed I was told that despite breeds love for exercise mental stimulation was far more important. Most of them end up in rescue because people think they need hours of walking and what people end up with is an overly fit dog which needs more walking than manageable who are also bored!


I think this is what happens to a lot of Huskies. Mine have been so much happier, and by extension, we have become closer, since I started training with them every day and making sure that we have proper play sessions at the end of the training. Also trying (but mainly failing) to implement said training whilst out and about


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Besoeker said:


> That makes it all OK then.
> Our working dogs were working dogs, not pets.
> Herding cattle and sheep. Lots of them. Around 3,000 sheep.
> But then what do I know?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you. I really appreciate you taking the time to understand a little about my dog and his background and for showing empathy for him. I thank you for acknowledging how hard we work to keep him fit and mentally stimulated and finally I thank you for admitting you are ignorant and were personally insulting about Arthur.

By the way Besoeker not one ounce of love or compassion for dogs comes across from your posts. The vast majority of people on this forum are here because we love animals. You on the other hand only seem to comment to show off and to put other people down. That isn't what this forum is all about.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> That makes it all OK then.
> Our working dogs were working dogs, not pets.
> Herding cattle and sheep. Lots of them. Around 3,000 sheep.
> But then what do I know?
> ...


You keep proving how little you know... You walk your dog? And what? You do a lot less with your dog than 99% of people on here, yet you try to lord it over others. Plenty have working dogs, and pet dog and shock faint horror dogs that are both, they have rescues, they have dog they walk, swim, tracking, do agility, show, do canicross, scootering, IPO , work sheep or cattle to name but a few yet they don't feel the need to belittle others. You let your dog off a lead and get others to entertain it... nuff said...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Hmm, damn lol. Perhaps I'll give it a go as he does stay pretty still


I get kicked in the face every time I try to do anything with Lola's feet


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Obviously you are showing you know not a lot Besoeker...
> 
> Showing ignorance over breed traits, dogs body language..the list is endless. To say you have owned working dogs now, seems laughable...
> 
> But hey what do I know...


So far my favourite has been the breed traits one. It really tickled me that there was the thought you could train out prey drive in breeds such as Saluki, Ibizan hounds etc :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Taz is the same however he loves the vet! Just costs me a fortune to keep going back and forth :Hilarious We've got them under control now though


Ugh, tell me about it. I asked them, last night, if I could get the vet equivalent of airmiles. They said that I would definitely be their gold card holder


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You are an absolute saint for trying but please feel free to give up, any apology from him would be totally meaningless as it would be under duress and not remotely genuine. His opinion of my dog is entirely irrelevant to us so let him think what he thinks.


I am far from a saint, but I am fascinated with behavior and cognition, and this thread is a goldmine 



ouesi said:


> So you don't deny telling @rottiepointerhouse that her dog doesn't look like a happy chappie and that yours is more under control?
> Those are your words yes?
> 
> And you don't feel the need to apologize for comments like that one?





Besoeker said:


> Would you let a tracker pulling like that walk with an eight year little girl


Putting these two quotes together because that is exactly how you replied to my question.
Note my question was if you denied saying one dog doesn't look happy and yours is more under control.
You responded with a completely irrelevant question that doesn't answer anything that I asked. 
What on earth does an 8 year old child have to do with a dog tracking, being happy, or being under control? 
Nothing. Absolutely nothing. 
You have again managed to avoid answering any pertinent questions, or take any responsibility for your posts.



rottiepointerhouse said:


> You on the other hand only seem to comment to show off and to put other people down. That isn't what this forum is all about.


You know what? You're on to something here. 
I wasn't going to bring this up, but this same poster goes on @Muttly picture thread about a lovely walk and says not one word about the pictures or the dog, and does nothing but post a picture of his dog in a puddle. Not one comment to Muttly, just showing off his dog.

Worse, he also goes on @McKenzie thread where her dog is at the vet, on IV fluids, very ill, and again, not one word to McKenzie, not a single well wish to her dog, and instead he posts about his dog and how he has to go smell wrappers kids leave littered about.

WTF is that all about? 
Like I said, a goldmine for a behavior nerd, but incredibly callous behavior as well


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I am far from a saint, but I am fascinated with behavior and cognition, and this thread is a goldmine
> 
> Putting these two quotes together because that is exactly how you replied to my question.
> Note my question was if you denied saying one dog doesn't look happy and yours is more under control.
> ...


 I'd missed those. It was actually this poster I had in mind when I started a thread last week asking why people joined the forum and what they got out of it. Some people join to share and to be supportive of others whereas for others its only about themselves. No prizes for guessing which camp this guy is in :Grumpy


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Pray tell, what do you do with yours?


That you think allowing your dog to run about and entertain himself is the bee's knees just continues to show your ignorance. BTW, I'm deliberately using the word ignorant because it means exactly what I want it to mean - as in lack of knowing.



Besoeker said:


> Our working dogs were working dogs, not pets.


Hrm... so it seems I was correct in my initial assessment....


ouesi said:


> I get the sense that you have had working/outside dogs your whole life and never a "pet" dog, and you're marveling at how much care and attention you put in to this dog as a pet.


So I'll just repeat again.
Taking adequate care of your dog is not a competition. And not for nothing, if it were, throwing your dog out on a field to entertain himself doesn't score very high.


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Meezey said:


> You keep proving how little you know... You walk your dog? And what? You do a lot less with your dog than 99% of people on here, yet you try to lord it over others..


If you have a point to make then make it
If you think I'm not giving our dog what he needs, then be specific about it.





  








Soggy%20Doggy%20March%202016_zpsponicy2y




__
Besoeker


__
Mar 28, 2016











  








Soggy%20Doggy%20March%202016_zpsponicy2y




__
Besoeker


__
Mar 28, 2016


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I am far from a saint, but I am fascinated with behavior and cognition, and this thread is a goldmine
> 
> Putting these two quotes together because that is exactly how you replied to my question.
> Note my question was if you denied saying one dog doesn't look happy and yours is more under control.
> ...


I have to agree with you.

Every response is evasive, dancing around the topic and trying to exonerate oneself by being pedantic with linguistics and how things are being 'taken'.

The overwhelming tone of the posts is 'Look! Look how wonderful me and my dog are! How could any of you wish to me as marvellous as us?' :Mooning

Sad really


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

ouesi said:


> T
> Hrm... so it seems I was correct in my initial assessment....


Whatever floats your egotistical boat.....


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> I have to agree with you.
> 
> Every response is evasive, dancing around the topic and trying to exonerate oneself by being pedantic with linguistics and how things are being 'taken'.
> 
> ...


How you can acrually read that into my posts is really what's sad.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> If you have a point to make then make it
> If you think I'm not giving our dog what he needs, then be specific about it.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my word! You let your dog paddle in some water... You're such a better dog owner than anyone else here!

:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm










:Finger


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Besoeker said:


> Whatever floats your egotistical boat.....


I literally just LOL'd!
Projection at it's finest!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> If you have a point to make then make it
> If you think I'm not giving our dog what he needs, then be specific about it.
> 
> 
> ...


Think I have been pretty clear on my points, you are just ignoring points everyone is making. You ain't all that, you do very little with your dog compared to most on here. Is that clear enough? A dog stood in water again and what? Could post millions of them and mine don't even get "special" food from a vet.





















.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@Lauren5159 do I get extra points cause both my dogs are off leash? :Angelic:Couchpotato


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> @Lauren5159 do I get extra points cause both my dogs are off leash? :Angelic:Couchpotato
> 
> View attachment 269140
> 
> ...


I win I have 3 off lead.... In your face I am the best owner EVERRRRR! * pulls her top over her face and runs round the forum singing " simply the best better than all the rest" *


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Meezey said:


> A dog stood in water again and what? Could post millions of them and mine don't even get "special" food from a vet.
> View attachment 269137
> View attachment 269138
> View attachment 269139
> .


ooh, ooh, my dog goes into water AND he gets special food from the vets (well, not any more thankfully because it was vile and he hated it) AND he goes offlead AND I flea treat/worm him as appropriate AND he gets lots of other drugs from my vet. Now, where do I pick up my "PF bestest owner" award


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes but mine makes by far the best splash. So there.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

And in a pool..... OMG I AM A LEGEND!!!!!!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

And my dog can carry the biggest sticks


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> ooh, ooh, my dog goes into water AND he gets special food from the vets (well, not any more thankfully because it was vile and he hated it) AND he goes offlead AND I flea treat/worm him as appropriate AND he gets lots of other drugs from my vet. Now, where do I pick up my "PF bestest owner" award


Yeah yeah but I have 3.... THREE I tell you I AM THE BESTEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Yeah yeah but I have 3.... THREE I tell you I AM THE BESTEST IN THE WORLD!


But but but I have 3 dogs too and mine are all rescues don't you know  And and and mine gets to sniff around in bushes and find dirty old deer legs and play with them for hours


----------



## Besoeker (Mar 28, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh my word! You let your dog paddle in some water... You're such a better dog owner than anyone else here!
> 
> :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm
> 
> :Finger


How can you possibly interpret my post in that way?
Unless you want to be intentionally offensive?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I only has 2 dogs  I has to wait till 2018 for dog numerio 3 

And I occasionally do lead only walks. I don't buy special vet food but I do flea and worm when appropriate. I prefer creating activities to keep my dogs mentally stimulated rather than letting them chase people, trucks, the wind... 

Can I pick up a PF award for most mediocre dog owner of the year? :Hurting


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Well... WELL!!!

Mine enjoys some showjumping on a weekend: 









Sometimes he likes a nap (you know, when he's not running around OFF LEASH!):









Sometimes he acts all 'high and mighty' around mountains: 









That is, when he's not climbing them, of course! 









A pool? The sea? PAH! What about Loch Ness?! 









Let's not forget daily training!!! 









And visiting world-famous landmarks:









NOW WHERE'S MY F**KING CROWN?!!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I win I tell you all I win..... because I say I do right......... in the world of the interweb my word is LAW.....

Cept on days I am a unicorn farting glitter rainbows....


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my god, this thread has gone amazing!! 

Who knew that turning dog ownership into a competition could be so amusing?!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

magpie said:


> Oh my god, this thread has gone amazing!!
> 
> Who knew that turning dog ownership into a competition could be so amusing?!


It's not a competition. Not when I'm involved


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I am about to unveil my secret weapon in the world of dog ownership oneupmanship................


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Meezey said:


> I am about to unveil my secret weapon in the world of dog ownership oneupmanship................


Well now I'm on the edge of my seat, flying by my pantaloons excited! :Nailbiting


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hold on to your suspenders chaps.......


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Hold on to your suspenders chaps.......


I'm holding....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Hold on to your suspenders chaps.......


Second thoughts don't had a bad visual....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Besoeker said:


> How can you possibly interpret my post in that way?
> Unless you want to be intentionally offensive?


It was sarcasm. Interpret it as you wish. I don't care.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Second thoughts don't had a bad visual....


Too late!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I own the one who's pants trundle.......

*takes a bow and exits stage left leaving the Trundle and his pants in the spotlight*


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> View attachment 269154
> 
> 
> I own the one who's pants trundle.......
> ...


And I'm out.

I can't compete with that! Low blow, @Meezey, low blow...


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Meezey said:


> View attachment 269154
> 
> 
> I own the one who's pants trundle.......
> ...


God dammit!

It's okay though. I'm still the mediocre PF dog owner of the year so #noregrets


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closed to have a look through


----------

